# Xmas In July Tasting - VIC



## Grainer (20/7/14)

WOOP WOOP what a night.. now its time to do the hard yakka and taste all those beers once your livers have recovered!!


----------



## Mardoo (20/7/14)

Last one, cleaning the kettle. That's Idzy and he's 6' 3".


----------



## mxd (20/7/14)

Mardoo said:


> Last one, cleaning the kettle. That's Idzy and he's 6' 3".
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1405817638.440102.jpg


he's a plumber


----------



## Black n Tan (20/7/14)

Before we starting cracking open the bottles it would be good to get a read now whether they are ready to drink or need a few more weeks. Also might be time to fix any numbering anomalies and remove the late scratchings. I'll start, mine is ready to drink:

1. Yob - APA
2. Mardoo - Two Takes on Three Cascades
3. Idzy - California Common Steam Ale
4. Technobabble66 - probably a Fat Yak style PA done w kolsch yeast.
5. GrumpyPaul - "Grumpy's Scottish Litter" (Scottish 80 to be aged on bourbon soaked oak)
6. Grainer - Robust Porter.. plus some top up of something else..not enough bottles as it is going in a comp
7. Mick (mofox1) - Citra APA
8. Relaxed brewer - oatmeal stout and EPA (a stubby of each... accidentally drank to many to put 2 stubbies of 1 type in)
9. MartinOC - Caledonian Porter on steroids.
10a. CarpeDaym - Quaffer Pale Ale
10b. Meats - Almond Chocolate Stout
11. Luke1992 - NZ IPA
12. zeggie
13. Damn - English IPA confirmed
14. DJ_L3ThAL - probably my Chestnut Pilsner
15. Camo6 - Rye AIPA
16. micbrew - Irish Red Ale
17. Warmbeer - 'Scapegoat' oatmeal stout 
18. JB - Imperial ESB
19. Nullnvoid - Amber Ale
20. Whiteferret - Irish Red Ale
21. AJ80 - chocolate vanilla stout
22. Breakbeer
23. Black n Tan- "The Witches Cauldron" American Imperial Red Ale (partial stein beer)- DRINK NOW (MADE 3 MONTHS AGO)
24. syl


----------



## Mardoo (20/7/14)

1. Yob - APA
2. Idzy - California Common Steam Ale
3. Mardoo - Big Dick Brewing labels. It says on the label when to drink. 3A-Big Brown Cock, drink now-ish, can take another month if you like. 3B-Golden Rooster, drink September (Hope you like the pisstake on craft beer marketing  )
4. Technobabble66 - probably a Fat Yak style PA done w kolsch yeast.
5. GrumpyPaul - "Grumpy's Scottish Litter" (Scottish 80 to be aged on bourbon soaked oak)
6. Grainer - Robust Porter.. plus some top up of something else..not enough bottles as it is going in a comp
7. Mick (mofox1) - Citra APA
8. Relaxed brewer - oatmeal stout and EPA (a stubby of each... accidentally drank to many to put 2 stubbies of 1 type in)
9. MartinOC - Caledonian Porter on steroids.
10a. CarpeDaym - Quaffer Pale Ale
10b. Meats - Almond Chocolate Stout
11. Luke1992 - NZ IPA
12. zeggie
13. Damn - English IPA confirmed
14. DJ_L3ThAL - probably my Chestnut Pilsner
15. Camo6 - Rye AIPA
16. micbrew - Irish Red Ale
17. Warmbeer - 'Scapegoat' oatmeal stout 
18. JB - Imperial ESB
19. Nullnvoid - Amber Ale
20. Whiteferret - Irish Red Ale
21. AJ80 - chocolate vanilla stout
22. Breakbeer
23. Black n Tan- "The Witches Cauldron" American Imperial Red Ale (partial stein beer)- DRINK NOW (MADE 3 MONTHS AGO)
24. syl


----------



## Grainer (20/7/14)

1. Yob - APA
2. Idzy - California Common Steam Ale
3. Mardoo - Big Dick Brewing labels. It says on the label when to drink. 3A-Big Brown Cock, drink now-ish, can take another month if you like. 3B-Golden Rooster, drink September (Hope you like the pisstake on craft beer marketing  )
4. Technobabble66 - probably a Fat Yak style PA done w kolsch yeast.
5. GrumpyPaul - "Grumpy's Scottish Litter" (Scottish 80 to be aged on bourbon soaked oak)
6. Grainer - Robust Porter..*READY TO DRINK*.. some lucky boy got treacle stout as well...
7. Mick (mofox1) - Citra APA
8. Relaxed brewer - oatmeal stout and EPA (a stubby of each... accidentally drank to many to put 2 stubbies of 1 type in)
9. MartinOC - Caledonian Porter on steroids.
10a. CarpeDaym - Quaffer Pale Ale
10b. Meats - Almond Chocolate Stout
11. Luke1992 - NZ IPA
12. zeggie
13. Damn - English IPA confirmed
14. DJ_L3ThAL - probably my Chestnut Pilsner
15. Camo6 - Rye AIPA
16. micbrew - Irish Red Ale
17. Warmbeer - 'Scapegoat' oatmeal stout
18. JB - Imperial ESB
19. Nullnvoid - Amber Ale
20. Whiteferret - Irish Red Ale
21. AJ80 - chocolate vanilla stout
22. Breakbeer
23. Black n Tan- "The Witches Cauldron" American Imperial Red Ale (partial stein beer)- DRINK NOW (MADE 3 MONTHS AGO)
24. syl


----------



## Grainer (20/7/14)

PLEASE INDICATE IF YOUR BOTTLES ARE READY TO DRINK OR WHEN THEY WILL.. CHEERS


----------



## AJ80 (20/7/14)

1. Yob - APA
2. Idzy - California Common Steam Ale
3. Mardoo - Big Dick Brewing labels. It says on the label when to drink. 3A-Big Brown Cock, drink now-ish, can take another month if you like. 3B-Golden Rooster, drink September (Hope you like the pisstake on craft beer marketing  )
4. Technobabble66 - probably a Fat Yak style PA done w kolsch yeast.
5. GrumpyPaul - "Grumpy's Scottish Litter" (Scottish 80 to be aged on bourbon soaked oak)
6. Grainer - Robust Porter..*READY TO DRINK*.. some lucky boy got treacle stout as well...


7. Mick (mofox1) - Citra APA
8. Relaxed brewer - oatmeal stout and EPA (a stubby of each... accidentally drank to many to put 2 stubbies of 1 type in)
9. MartinOC - Caledonian Porter on steroids.
10a. CarpeDaym - Quaffer Pale Ale
10b. Meats - Almond Chocolate Stout
11. Luke1992 - NZ IPA
12. zeggie
13. Damn - English IPA confirmed
14. DJ_L3ThAL - probably my Chestnut Pilsner
15. Camo6 - Rye AIPA
16. micbrew - Irish Red Ale
17. Warmbeer - 'Scapegoat' oatmeal stout
18. JB - Imperial ESB
19. Nullnvoid - Amber Ale
20. Whiteferret - Irish Red Ale
21. AJ80 - chocolate vanilla stout - *Ready to drink (please be gentle and drink this at around 10C)*
22. Breakbeer
23. Black n Tan- "The Witches Cauldron" American Imperial Red Ale (partial stein beer)- DRINK NOW (MADE 3 MONTHS AGO)
24. syl


----------



## Yob (20/7/14)

1. Yob - APA (carbed but could do with a couple more weeks if you have no patience drink now)
2. Idzy - California Common Steam Ale
3. Mardoo - Big Dick Brewing labels. It says on the label when to drink. 3A-Big Brown Cock, drink now-ish, can take another month if you like. 3B-Golden Rooster, drink September (Hope you like the pisstake on craft beer marketing  )
4. Technobabble66 - probably a Fat Yak style PA done w kolsch yeast.
5. GrumpyPaul - "Grumpy's Scottish Litter" (Scottish 80 to be aged on bourbon soaked oak)
6. Grainer - Robust Porter..*READY TO DRINK*.. some lucky boy got treacle stout as well...[/font][/color]


7. Mick (mofox1) - Citra APA
8. Relaxed brewer - oatmeal stout and EPA (a stubby of each... accidentally drank to many to put 2 stubbies of 1 type in)
9. MartinOC - Caledonian Porter on steroids.
10a. CarpeDaym - Quaffer Pale Ale
10b. Meats - Almond Chocolate Stout
11. Luke1992 - NZ IPA
12. zeggie
13. Damn - English IPA confirmed
14. DJ_L3ThAL - probably my Chestnut Pilsner
15. Camo6 - Rye AIPA
16. micbrew - Irish Red Ale
17. Warmbeer - 'Scapegoat' oatmeal stout
18. JB - Imperial ESB
19. Nullnvoid - Amber Ale
20. Whiteferret - Irish Red Ale
21. AJ80 - chocolate vanilla stout - *Ready to drink (please be gentle and drink this at around 10C)*
22. Breakbeer
23. Black n Tan- "The Witches Cauldron" American Imperial Red Ale (partial stein beer)- DRINK NOW (MADE 3 MONTHS AGO)
24. syl
[/quote]


----------



## Whiteferret (20/7/14)

1. Yob - APA (carbed but could do with a couple more weeks if you have no patience drink now)
2. Idzy - California Common Steam Ale
3. Mardoo - Big Dick Brewing labels. It says on the label when to drink. 3A-Big Brown Cock, drink now-ish, can take another month if you like. 3B-Golden Rooster, drink September (Hope you like the pisstake on craft beer marketing  )
4. Technobabble66 - probably a Fat Yak style PA done w kolsch yeast.
5. GrumpyPaul - "Grumpy's Scottish Litter" (Scottish 80 to be aged on bourbon soaked oak)
6. Grainer - Robust Porter..*READY TO DRINK*.. some lucky boy got treacle stout as well...[/font][/color]
7. Mick (mofox1) - Citra APA
8. Relaxed brewer - oatmeal stout and EPA (a stubby of each... accidentally drank to many to put 2 stubbies of 1 type in)
9. MartinOC - Caledonian Porter on steroids.
10a. CarpeDaym - Quaffer Pale Ale
10b. Meats - Almond Chocolate Stout
11. Luke1992 - NZ IPA
12. zeggie
13. Damn - English IPA confirmed
14. DJ_L3ThAL - probably my Chestnut Pilsner
15. Camo6 - Rye AIPA
16. micbrew - Irish Red Ale
17. Warmbeer - 'Scapegoat' oatmeal stout
18. JB - Imperial ESB
19. Nullnvoid - Amber Ale
20. Whiteferret - Irish Red Ale Bottled on the 16/7/2014 I'd leave it for a bit to carb up, was clear as goin into the bottle.
21. AJ80 - chocolate vanilla stout - *Ready to drink (please be gentle and drink this at around 10C)*
22. Breakbeer
23. Black n Tan- "The Witches Cauldron" American Imperial Red Ale (partial stein beer)- DRINK NOW (MADE 3 MONTHS AGO)
24. syl


----------



## SmallFry (20/7/14)

1. Yob - APA (carbed but could do with a couple more weeks if you have no patience drink now)
2. Idzy - California Common Steam Ale
3. Mardoo - Big Dick Brewing labels. It says on the label when to drink. 3A-Big Brown Cock, drink now-ish, can take another month if you like. 3B-Golden Rooster, drink September (Hope you like the pisstake on craft beer marketing  )
4. Technobabble66 - probably a Fat Yak style PA done w kolsch yeast.
5. GrumpyPaul - "Grumpy's Scottish Litter" (Scottish 80 to be aged on bourbon soaked oak)
6. Grainer - Robust Porter..*READY TO DRINK*.. some lucky boy got treacle stout as well...[/font][/color]
7. Mick (mofox1) - Citra APA
8. Relaxed brewer - oatmeal stout and EPA (a stubby of each... accidentally drank to many to put 2 stubbies of 1 type in)
9. MartinOC - Caledonian Porter on steroids.
10a. CarpeDaym - Quaffer Pale Ale
10b. Meats - Almond Chocolate Stout
11. Luke1992 - NZ IPA
12. zeggie
13. Damn - English IPA confirmed
14. DJ_L3ThAL - probably my Chestnut Pilsner
15. Camo6 - Rye AIPA
16. micbrew - Irish Red Ale
17. Warmbeer - 'Scapegoat' oatmeal stout - Ready to drink, but will improve with time
18. JB - Imperial ESB
19. Nullnvoid - Amber Ale
20. Whiteferret - Irish Red Ale Bottled on the 16/7/2014 I'd leave it for a bit to carb up, was clear as goin into the bottle.
21. AJ80 - chocolate vanilla stout - *Ready to drink (please be gentle and drink this at around 10C)*
22. Breakbeer
23. Black n Tan- "The Witches Cauldron" American Imperial Red Ale (partial stein beer)- DRINK NOW (MADE 3 MONTHS AGO)
24. syl


----------



## Mardoo (20/7/14)

Rejigged my timeline after a second taste/hair of the dog.

1. Yob - APA (carbed but could do with a couple more weeks if you have no patience drink now)
2. Idzy - California Common Steam Ale
3. Mardoo - Big Dick Brewing labels. It says on the label when to drink, but the 3A-Big Brown Cock should have another month ideally although it says now. It drinks pretty well around 10 degrees but will ease up nicely with another month. 3B-Golden Rooster, drink September (Hope you like the pisstake on craft beer marketing  )
4. Technobabble66 - probably a Fat Yak style PA done w kolsch yeast.
5. GrumpyPaul - "Grumpy's Scottish Litter" (Scottish 80 to be aged on bourbon soaked oak)
6. Grainer - Robust Porter..*READY TO DRINK*.. some lucky boy got treacle stout as well...[/font][/color]
7. Mick (mofox1) - Citra APA
8. Relaxed brewer - oatmeal stout and EPA (a stubby of each... accidentally drank to many to put 2 stubbies of 1 type in)
9. MartinOC - Caledonian Porter on steroids.
10a. CarpeDaym - Quaffer Pale Ale
10b. Meats - Almond Chocolate Stout
11. Luke1992 - NZ IPA
12. zeggie
13. Damn - English IPA confirmed
14. DJ_L3ThAL - probably my Chestnut Pilsner
15. Camo6 - Rye AIPA
16. micbrew - Irish Red Ale
17. Warmbeer - 'Scapegoat' oatmeal stout - Ready to drink, but will improve with time
18. JB - Imperial ESB
19. Nullnvoid - Amber Ale
20. Whiteferret - Irish Red Ale Bottled on the 16/7/2014 I'd leave it for a bit to carb up, was clear as goin into the bottle.
21. AJ80 - chocolate vanilla stout - *Ready to drink (please be gentle and drink this at around 10C)*
22. Breakbeer
23. Black n Tan- "The Witches Cauldron" American Imperial Red Ale (partial stein beer)- DRINK NOW (MADE 3 MONTHS AGO)
24. syl


----------



## Black n Tan (20/7/14)

1. Yob - APA (carbed but could do with a couple more weeks if you have no patience drink now)
2. Idzy - California Common Steam Ale
3. Mardoo - Big Dick Brewing labels. It says on the label when to drink, but the 3A-Big Brown Cock should have another month ideally although it says *now.* It drinks pretty well around 10 degrees but will ease up nicely with another month. 3B-Golden Rooster, drink September (Hope you like the pisstake on craft beer marketing   )
4. Technobabble66 - probably a Fat Yak style PA done w kolsch yeast.
5. GrumpyPaul - "Grumpy's Scottish Litter" (Scottish 80 to be aged on bourbon soaked oak)
6. Grainer - Robust Porter..*READY TO DRINK*.. some lucky boy got treacle stout as well...[/font][/COLOR]
7. Mick (mofox1) - Citra APA
8. Relaxed brewer - oatmeal stout and EPA (a stubby of each... accidentally drank to many to put 2 stubbies of 1 type in)
9. MartinOC - Caledonian Porter on steroids.
10a. CarpeDaym - Quaffer Pale Ale
10b. Meats - Almond Chocolate Stout
11. Luke1992 - NZ IPA
12. zeggie
13. Damn - English IPA confirmed
14. DJ_L3ThAL - probably my Chestnut Pilsner
15. Camo6 - Rye AIPA
16. micbrew - Irish Red Ale
17. Warmbeer - 'Scapegoat' oatmeal stout - Ready to drink, but will improve with time
18. JB - Imperial ESB
19. Nullnvoid - Amber Ale
20. Whiteferret - Irish Red Ale Bottled on the 16/7/2014 I'd leave it for a bit to carb up, was clear as goin into the bottle.
21. AJ80 - chocolate vanilla stout - *Ready to drink (please be gentle and drink this at around 10C)*
22. Breakbeer
23. Black n Tan- "The Witches Cauldron" American Imperial Red Ale (partial stein beer)- *DRINK NOW (MADE 3 MONTHS AGO)*
24. syl


----------



## Nullnvoid (20/7/14)

1. Yob - APA (carbed but could do with a couple more weeks if you have no patience drink now)[/font][/color]
2. Idzy - California Common Steam Ale
3. Mardoo - Big Dick Brewing labels. It says on the label when to drink, but the 3A-Big Brown Cock should have another month ideally although it says *now.* It drinks pretty well around 10 degrees but will ease up nicely with another month. 3B-Golden Rooster, drink September (Hope you like the pisstake on craft beer marketing   )
4. Technobabble66 - probably a Fat Yak style PA done w kolsch yeast.
5. GrumpyPaul - "Grumpy's Scottish Litter" (Scottish 80 to be aged on bourbon soaked oak)
6. Grainer - Robust Porter..*READY TO DRINK*.. some lucky boy got treacle stout as well...[/font][/color]
7. Mick (mofox1) - Citra APA
8. Relaxed brewer - oatmeal stout and EPA (a stubby of each... accidentally drank to many to put 2 stubbies of 1 type in)
9. MartinOC - Caledonian Porter on steroids.
10a. CarpeDaym - Quaffer Pale Ale
10b. Meats - Almond Chocolate Stout
11. Luke1992 - NZ IPA
12. zeggie
13. Damn - English IPA confirmed
14. DJ_L3ThAL - probably my Chestnut Pilsner
15. Camo6 - Rye AIPA
16. micbrew - Irish Red Ale
17. Warmbeer - 'Scapegoat' oatmeal stout - Ready to drink, but will improve with time
18. JB - Imperial ESB
19. Nullnvoid - Amber Ale - bottled 2 weeks ago, leave another 2 weeks for it to carb up more. 
20. Whiteferret - Irish Red Ale Bottled on the 16/7/2014 I'd leave it for a bit to carb up, was clear as goin into the bottle.
21. AJ80 - chocolate vanilla stout - *Ready to drink (please be gentle and drink this at around 10C)*
22. Breakbeer
23. Black n Tan- "The Witches Cauldron" American Imperial Red Ale (partial stein beer)- *DRINK NOW (MADE 3 MONTHS AGO)*
24. syl


----------



## GrumpyPaul (20/7/14)

1. Yob - APA (carbed but could do with a couple more weeks if you have no patience drink now)[/font][/COLOR]
2. Idzy - California Common Steam Ale
3. Mardoo - Big Dick Brewing labels. It says on the label when to drink, but the 3A-Big Brown Cock should have another month ideally although it says *now.* It drinks pretty well around 10 degrees but will ease up nicely with another month. 3B-Golden Rooster, drink September (Hope you like the pisstake on craft beer marketing   )
4. Technobabble66 - probably a Fat Yak style PA done w kolsch yeast.
5. GrumpyPaul - Scottish 80 aged on bourbon soaked oak *READY TO DRINK. bottled about 8 weeks ago*
6. Grainer - Robust Porter..*READY TO DRINK*.. some lucky boy got treacle stout as well...[/font][/COLOR]
7. Mick (mofox1) - Citra APA
8. Relaxed brewer - oatmeal stout and EPA (a stubby of each... accidentally drank to many to put 2 stubbies of 1 type in)
9. MartinOC - Caledonian Porter on steroids.
10a. CarpeDaym - Quaffer Pale Ale
10b. Meats - Almond Chocolate Stout
11. Luke1992 - NZ IPA
12. zeggie
13. Damn - English IPA confirmed
14. DJ_L3ThAL - probably my Chestnut Pilsner
15. Camo6 - Rye AIPA
16. micbrew - Irish Red Ale
17. Warmbeer - 'Scapegoat' oatmeal stout - Ready to drink, but will improve with time
18. JB - Imperial ESB
19. Nullnvoid - Amber Ale - bottled 2 weeks ago, leave another 2 weeks for it to carb up more. 
20. Whiteferret - Irish Red Ale Bottled on the 16/7/2014 I'd leave it for a bit to carb up, was clear as goin into the bottle.
21. AJ80 - chocolate vanilla stout - *Ready to drink (please be gentle and drink this at around 10C)*
22. Breakbeer
23. Black n Tan- "The Witches Cauldron" American Imperial Red Ale (partial stein beer)- *DRINK NOW (MADE 3 MONTHS AGO)*
24. syl


----------



## Camo6 (20/7/14)

1. Yob - APA (carbed but could do with a couple more weeks if you have no patience drink now)[/font][/COLOR]
2. Idzy - California Common Steam Ale
3. Mardoo - Big Dick Brewing labels. It says on the label when to drink, but the 3A-Big Brown Cock should have another month ideally although it says *now.* It drinks pretty well around 10 degrees but will ease up nicely with another month. 3B-Golden Rooster, drink September (Hope you like the pisstake on craft beer marketing   )
4. Technobabble66 - probably a Fat Yak style PA done w kolsch yeast.
5. GrumpyPaul - Scottish 80 aged on bourbon soaked oak *READY TO DRINK. bottled about 8 weeks ago*
6. Grainer - Robust Porter..*READY TO DRINK*.. some lucky boy got treacle stout as well...[/font][/COLOR]
7. Mick (mofox1) - Citra APA
8. Relaxed brewer - oatmeal stout and EPA (a stubby of each... accidentally drank to many to put 2 stubbies of 1 type in)
9. MartinOC - Caledonian Porter on steroids.
10a. CarpeDaym - Quaffer Pale Ale
10b. Meats - Almond Chocolate Stout
11. Luke1992 - NZ IPA
12. zeggie
13. Damn - English IPA confirmed
14. DJ_L3ThAL - probably my Chestnut Pilsner
15. Camo6 - Rye AIPA - *Ready to drink though a bit low carbed due to priming measure.*
16. micbrew - Irish Red Ale
17. Warmbeer - 'Scapegoat' oatmeal stout - Ready to drink, but will improve with time
18. JB - Imperial ESB
19. Nullnvoid - Amber Ale - bottled 2 weeks ago, leave another 2 weeks for it to carb up more. 
20. Whiteferret - Irish Red Ale Bottled on the 16/7/2014 I'd leave it for a bit to carb up, was clear as goin into the bottle.
21. AJ80 - chocolate vanilla stout - *Ready to drink (please be gentle and drink this at around 10C)*
22. Breakbeer
23. Black n Tan- "The Witches Cauldron" American Imperial Red Ale (partial stein beer)- *DRINK NOW (MADE 3 MONTHS AGO)*
24. syl


----------



## MartinOC (20/7/14)

1. Yob - APA (carbed but could do with a couple more weeks if you have no patience drink now)[/color]
2. Idzy - California Common Steam Ale
3. Mardoo - Big Dick Brewing labels. It says on the label when to drink, but the 3A-Big Brown Cock should have another month ideally although it says now. It drinks pretty well around 10 degrees but will ease up nicely with another month. 3B-Golden Rooster, drink September (Hope you like the pisstake on craft beer marketing  )
4. Technobabble66 - probably a Fat Yak style PA done w kolsch yeast.
5. GrumpyPaul - Scottish 80 aged on bourbon soaked oak READY TO DRINK. bottled about 8 weeks ago
6. Grainer - Robust Porter..READY TO DRINK.. some lucky boy got treacle stout as well...[/color]
7. Mick (mofox1) - Citra APA
8. Relaxed brewer - oatmeal stout and EPA (a stubby of each... accidentally drank to many to put 2 stubbies of 1 type in)
9. MartinOC - Caledonian Porter on steroids. *Meh! Just drink it now or over the next couplea months (before Grainer's dubious infection theory proves correct). BTW, I just blew the keg it came from....  *
10a. CarpeDaym - Quaffer Pale Ale
10b. Meats - Almond Chocolate Stout
11. Luke1992 - NZ IPA
12. zeggie
13. Damn - English IPA confirmed
14. DJ_L3ThAL - probably my Chestnut Pilsner
15. Camo6 - Rye AIPA - Ready to drink though a bit low carbed due to priming measure.
16. micbrew - Irish Red Ale
17. Warmbeer - 'Scapegoat' oatmeal stout - Ready to drink, but will improve with time
18. JB - Imperial ESB
19. Nullnvoid - Amber Ale - bottled 2 weeks ago, leave another 2 weeks for it to carb up more.
20. Whiteferret - Irish Red Ale Bottled on the 16/7/2014 I'd leave it for a bit to carb up, was clear as goin into the bottle.
21. AJ80 - chocolate vanilla stout - Ready to drink (please be gentle and drink this at around 10C)
22. Breakbeer
23. Black n Tan- "The Witches Cauldron" American Imperial Red Ale (partial stein beer)- DRINK NOW (MADE 3 MONTHS AGO)
24. syl


----------



## technobabble66 (20/7/14)

Sah-prise! - totally different beer provided by me. The intended is still fermenting, so the backup is a Theakston's Old Peculier style of Old Ale. It sat in a fermenter for 8 wks, and has now been in the bottle only 2 weeks. So it probably needs a shake once a week to rouse the yeast, for the next few weeks. Apologies - i really thought i'd have plenty of time to get the Amber Yak into bottles for swapping. It was going to be the first repeat of a beer that previously worked really well. Instead the TOP clone is a first run. Hopefully it conditions into a decent beer.


1. Yob - APA (carbed but could do with a couple more weeks if you have no patience drink now)[/COLOR]
2. Idzy - California Common Steam Ale
3. Mardoo - Big Dick Brewing labels. It says on the label when to drink, but the 3A-Big Brown Cock should have another month ideally although it says now. It drinks pretty well around 10 degrees but will ease up nicely with another month. 3B-Golden Rooster, drink September (Hope you like the pisstake on craft beer marketing   )
4. Technobabble66 - Old Ale, hopefully similar to Theakston's Old Peculier. Drink in ~10 wks. *ie: Drink on Grand Final Day.* Invert & shake bottle once a week for the next few weeks (apologies!).
5. GrumpyPaul - Scottish 80 aged on bourbon soaked oak READY TO DRINK. bottled about 8 weeks ago
6. Grainer - Robust Porter..READY TO DRINK.. some lucky boy got treacle stout as well...[/COLOR]
7. Mick (mofox1) - Citra APA
8. Relaxed brewer - oatmeal stout and EPA (a stubby of each... accidentally drank to many to put 2 stubbies of 1 type in)
9. MartinOC - Caledonian Porter on steroids. *Meh! Just drink it now or over the next couplea months (before Grainer's dubious infection theory proves correct). BTW, I just blew the keg it came from....  *
10a. CarpeDaym - Quaffer Pale Ale
10b. Meats - Almond Chocolate Stout
11. Luke1992 - NZ IPA
12. zeggie
13. Damn - English IPA confirmed
14. DJ_L3ThAL - probably my Chestnut Pilsner
15. Camo6 - Rye AIPA - Ready to drink though a bit low carbed due to priming measure.
16. micbrew - Irish Red Ale
17. Warmbeer - 'Scapegoat' oatmeal stout - Ready to drink, but will improve with time
18. JB - Imperial ESB
19. Nullnvoid - Amber Ale - bottled 2 weeks ago, leave another 2 weeks for it to carb up more.
20. Whiteferret - Irish Red Ale Bottled on the 16/7/2014 I'd leave it for a bit to carb up, was clear as goin into the bottle.
21. AJ80 - chocolate vanilla stout - Ready to drink (please be gentle and drink this at around 10C)
22. Breakbeer
23. Black n Tan- "The Witches Cauldron" American Imperial Red Ale (partial stein beer)- DRINK NOW (MADE 3 MONTHS AGO)
24. syl


----------



## idzy (20/7/14)

1. Yob - APA (carbed but could do with a couple more weeks if you have no patience drink now)[/COLOR]
2. Idzy - California Common Steam Ale - Ready to drink - drink at the start of your session, rather than end, as this is a more subtle tasting beer.
3. Mardoo - Big Dick Brewing labels. It says on the label when to drink, but the 3A-Big Brown Cock should have another month ideally although it says now. It drinks pretty well around 10 degrees but will ease up nicely with another month. 3B-Golden Rooster, drink September (Hope you like the pisstake on craft beer marketing   )
4. Technobabble66 - Old Ale, hopefully similar to Theakston's Old Peculier. Drink in ~10 wks. *ie: Drink on Grand Final Day.* Invert & shake bottle once a week for the next few weeks (apologies!).
5. GrumpyPaul - Scottish 80 aged on bourbon soaked oak READY TO DRINK. bottled about 8 weeks ago
6. Grainer - Robust Porter..READY TO DRINK.. some lucky boy got treacle stout as well...[/COLOR]
7. Mick (mofox1) - Citra APA
8. Relaxed brewer - oatmeal stout and EPA (a stubby of each... accidentally drank to many to put 2 stubbies of 1 type in)
9. MartinOC - Caledonian Porter on steroids. *Meh! Just drink it now or over the next couplea months (before Grainer's dubious infection theory proves correct). BTW, I just blew the keg it came from....  *
10a. CarpeDaym - Quaffer Pale Ale
10b. Meats - Almond Chocolate Stout
11. Luke1992 - NZ IPA
12. zeggie
13. Damn - English IPA confirmed
14. DJ_L3ThAL - probably my Chestnut Pilsner
15. Camo6 - Rye AIPA - Ready to drink though a bit low carbed due to priming measure.
16. micbrew - Irish Red Ale
17. Warmbeer - 'Scapegoat' oatmeal stout - Ready to drink, but will improve with time
18. JB - Imperial ESB
19. Nullnvoid - Amber Ale - bottled 2 weeks ago, leave another 2 weeks for it to carb up more.
20. Whiteferret - Irish Red Ale Bottled on the 16/7/2014 I'd leave it for a bit to carb up, was clear as goin into the bottle.
21. AJ80 - chocolate vanilla stout - Ready to drink (please be gentle and drink this at around 10C)
22. Breakbeer
23. Black n Tan- "The Witches Cauldron" American Imperial Red Ale (partial stein beer)- DRINK NOW (MADE 3 MONTHS AGO)
24. syl


----------



## Damn (21/7/14)

1. Yob - APA (carbed but could do with a couple more weeks if you have no patience drink now)[/color]
2. Idzy - California Common Steam Ale - Ready to drink - drink at the start of your session, rather than end, as this is a more subtle tasting beer.
3. Mardoo - Big Dick Brewing labels. It says on the label when to drink, but the 3A-Big Brown Cock should have another month ideally although it says now. It drinks pretty well around 10 degrees but will ease up nicely with another month. 3B-Golden Rooster, drink September (Hope you like the pisstake on craft beer marketing  )
4. Technobabble66 - Old Ale, hopefully similar to Theakston's Old Peculier. Drink in ~10 wks. *ie: Drink on Grand Final Day.* Invert & shake bottle once a week for the next few weeks (apologies!).
5. GrumpyPaul - Scottish 80 aged on bourbon soaked oak READY TO DRINK. bottled about 8 weeks ago
6. Grainer - Robust Porter..READY TO DRINK.. some lucky boy got treacle stout as well...[/color]
7. Mick (mofox1) - Citra APA
8. Relaxed brewer - oatmeal stout and EPA (a stubby of each... accidentally drank to many to put 2 stubbies of 1 type in)
9. MartinOC - Caledonian Porter on steroids. *Meh! Just drink it now or over the next couplea months (before Grainer's dubious infection theory proves correct). BTW, I just blew the keg it came from....  *
10a. CarpeDaym - Quaffer Pale Ale
10b. Meats - Almond Chocolate Stout
11. Luke1992 - NZ IPA
12. zeggie
13. Damn - English IPA, *ready* to drink, bottled 7 weeks ago. It gets better ea week, so I guess it wont hurt if you leave it some. Don't serve Ice-cold.
14. DJ_L3ThAL - probably my Chestnut Pilsner
15. Camo6 - Rye AIPA - Ready to drink though a bit low carbed due to priming measure.
16. micbrew - Irish Red Ale
17. Warmbeer - 'Scapegoat' oatmeal stout - Ready to drink, but will improve with time
18. JB - Imperial ESB
19. Nullnvoid - Amber Ale - bottled 2 weeks ago, leave another 2 weeks for it to carb up more.
20. Whiteferret - Irish Red Ale Bottled on the 16/7/2014 I'd leave it for a bit to carb up, was clear as goin into the bottle.
21. AJ80 - chocolate vanilla stout - Ready to drink (please be gentle and drink this at around 10C)
22. Breakbeer
23. Black n Tan- "The Witches Cauldron" American Imperial Red Ale (partial stein beer)- DRINK NOW (MADE 3 MONTHS AGO)
24. syl


----------



## mofox1 (21/7/14)

1. Yob - APA (carbed but could do with a couple more weeks if you have no patience drink now)
2. Idzy - California Common Steam Ale - Ready to drink - drink at the start of your session, rather than end, as this is a more subtle tasting beer.
3. Mardoo - Big Dick Brewing labels. It says on the label when to drink, but the 3A-Big Brown Cock should have another month ideally although it says now. It drinks pretty well around 10 degrees but will ease up nicely with another month. 3B-Golden Rooster, drink September (Hope you like the pisstake on craft beer marketing  )
4. Technobabble66 - Old Ale, hopefully similar to Theakston's Old Peculier. Drink in ~10 wks. *ie: Drink on Grand Final Day.* Invert & shake bottle once a week for the next few weeks (apologies!).
5. GrumpyPaul - Scottish 80 aged on bourbon soaked oak READY TO DRINK. bottled about 8 weeks ago
6. Grainer - Robust Porter..READY TO DRINK.. some lucky boy got treacle stout as well...
7. Mick (mofox1) - Citra APA. _*[17-Aug-2014]*_ I didn't wait and it's still so good... h34r:
8. Relaxed brewer - oatmeal stout and EPA (a stubby of each... accidentally drank to many to put 2 stubbies of 1 type in)
9. MartinOC - Caledonian Porter on steroids. *Meh! Just drink it now or over the next couplea months (before Grainer's dubious infection theory proves correct). BTW, I just blew the keg it came from....  *
10a. CarpeDaym - Quaffer Pale Ale
10b. Meats - Almond Chocolate Stout
11. Luke1992 - NZ IPA
12. zeggie
13. Damn - English IPA, *ready* to drink, bottled 7 weeks ago. It gets better ea week, so I guess it wont hurt if you leave it some. Don't serve Ice-cold.
14. DJ_L3ThAL - probably my Chestnut Pilsner
15. Camo6 - Rye AIPA - Ready to drink though a bit low carbed due to priming measure.
16. micbrew - Irish Red Ale
17. Warmbeer - 'Scapegoat' oatmeal stout - Ready to drink, but will improve with time
18. JB - Imperial ESB
19. Nullnvoid - Amber Ale - bottled 2 weeks ago, leave another 2 weeks for it to carb up more.
20. Whiteferret - Irish Red Ale Bottled on the 16/7/2014 I'd leave it for a bit to carb up, was clear as goin into the bottle.
21. AJ80 - chocolate vanilla stout - Ready to drink (please be gentle and drink this at around 10C)
22. Breakbeer
23. Black n Tan- "The Witches Cauldron" American Imperial Red Ale (partial stein beer)- DRINK NOW (MADE 3 MONTHS AGO)
24. syl


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (21/7/14)

1. Yob - APA (carbed but could do with a couple more weeks if you have no patience drink now)
2. Idzy - California Common Steam Ale - Ready to drink - drink at the start of your session, rather than end, as this is a more subtle tasting beer.
3. Mardoo - Big Dick Brewing labels. It says on the label when to drink, but the 3A-Big Brown Cock should have another month ideally although it says now. It drinks pretty well around 10 degrees but will ease up nicely with another month. 3B-Golden Rooster, drink September (Hope you like the pisstake on craft beer marketing ￼ )
4. Technobabble66 - Old Ale, hopefully similar to Theakston's Old Peculier. Drink in ~10 wks. ie: Drink on Grand Final Day. Invert & shake bottle once a week for the next few weeks (apologies!).
5. GrumpyPaul - Scottish 80 aged on bourbon soaked oak READY TO DRINK. bottled about 8 weeks ago
6. Grainer - Robust Porter..READY TO DRINK.. some lucky boy got treacle stout as well...
7. Mick (mofox1) - Citra APA. [17-Aug-2014] I didn't wait and it's still so good... ￼h34r:
8. Relaxed brewer - oatmeal stout and EPA (a stubby of each... accidentally drank to many to put 2 stubbies of 1 type in)
9. MartinOC - Caledonian Porter on steroids. Meh! Just drink it now or over the next couplea months (before Grainer's dubious infection theory proves correct). BTW, I just blew the keg it came from.... ￼ 
10a. CarpeDaym - Quaffer Pale Ale
10b. Meats - Almond Chocolate Stout
11. Luke1992 - NZ IPA
12. zeggie
13. Damn - English IPA, ready to drink, bottled 7 weeks ago. It gets better ea week, so I guess it wont hurt if you leave it some. Don't serve Ice-cold.
14. DJ_L3ThAL - Chestnut Pilsner - LAGER IN FRIDGE UNTIL 1ST SEPTEMBER!!!
15. Camo6 - Rye AIPA - Ready to drink though a bit low carbed due to priming measure.
16. micbrew - Irish Red Ale
17. Warmbeer - 'Scapegoat' oatmeal stout - Ready to drink, but will improve with time
18. JB - Imperial ESB
19. Nullnvoid - Amber Ale - bottled 2 weeks ago, leave another 2 weeks for it to carb up more.
20. Whiteferret - Irish Red Ale Bottled on the 16/7/2014 I'd leave it for a bit to carb up, was clear as goin into the bottle.
21. AJ80 - chocolate vanilla stout - Ready to drink (please be gentle and drink this at around 10C)
22. Breakbeer
23. Black n Tan- "The Witches Cauldron" American Imperial Red Ale (partial stein beer)- DRINK NOW (MADE 3 MONTHS AGO)
24. syl


----------



## JB (21/7/14)

1. Yob - APA (carbed but could do with a couple more weeks if you have no patience drink now)
2. Idzy - California Common Steam Ale - Ready to drink - drink at the start of your session, rather than end, as this is a more subtle tasting beer.
3. Mardoo - Big Dick Brewing labels. It says on the label when to drink, but the 3A-Big Brown Cock should have another month ideally although it says now. It drinks pretty well around 10 degrees but will ease up nicely with another month. 3B-Golden Rooster, drink September (Hope you like the pisstake on craft beer marketing ￼ )
4. Technobabble66 - Old Ale, hopefully similar to Theakston's Old Peculier. Drink in ~10 wks. ie: Drink on Grand Final Day. Invert & shake bottle once a week for the next few weeks (apologies!).
5. GrumpyPaul - Scottish 80 aged on bourbon soaked oak READY TO DRINK. bottled about 8 weeks ago
6. Grainer - Robust Porter..READY TO DRINK.. some lucky boy got treacle stout as well...
7. Mick (mofox1) - Citra APA. [17-Aug-2014] I didn't wait and it's still so good... ￼h34r:
8. Relaxed brewer - oatmeal stout and EPA (a stubby of each... accidentally drank to many to put 2 stubbies of 1 type in)
9. MartinOC - Caledonian Porter on steroids. Meh! Just drink it now or over the next couplea months (before Grainer's dubious infection theory proves correct). BTW, I just blew the keg it came from.... ￼
10a. CarpeDaym - Quaffer Pale Ale
10b. Meats - Almond Chocolate Stout
11. Luke1992 - NZ IPA
12. zeggie
13. Damn - English IPA, ready to drink, bottled 7 weeks ago. It gets better ea week, so I guess it wont hurt if you leave it some. Don't serve Ice-cold.
14. DJ_L3ThAL - Chestnut Pilsner - LAGER IN FRIDGE UNTIL 1ST SEPTEMBER!!!
15. Camo6 - Rye AIPA - Ready to drink though a bit low carbed due to priming measure.
16. micbrew - Irish Red Ale
17. Warmbeer - 'Scapegoat' oatmeal stout - Ready to drink, but will improve with time
18. JB - Imperial ESB - bottled a couple of weeks ago, so could do with a couple more weeks to smooth out the sweet malt slap across the chops.
19. Nullnvoid - Amber Ale - bottled 2 weeks ago, leave another 2 weeks for it to carb up more.
20. Whiteferret - Irish Red Ale Bottled on the 16/7/2014 I'd leave it for a bit to carb up, was clear as goin into the bottle.
21. AJ80 - chocolate vanilla stout - Ready to drink (please be gentle and drink this at around 10C)
22. Breakbeer
23. Black n Tan- "The Witches Cauldron" American Imperial Red Ale (partial stein beer)- DRINK NOW (MADE 3 MONTHS AGO)
24. syl


----------



## breakbeer (21/7/14)

1. Yob - APA (carbed but could do with a couple more weeks if you have no patience drink now)
2. Idzy - California Common Steam Ale - Ready to drink - drink at the start of your session, rather than end, as this is a more subtle tasting beer.
3. Mardoo - Big Dick Brewing labels. It says on the label when to drink, but the 3A-Big Brown Cock should have another month ideally although it says now. It drinks pretty well around 10 degrees but will ease up nicely with another month. 3B-Golden Rooster, drink September (Hope you like the pisstake on craft beer marketing ￼ )
4. Technobabble66 - Old Ale, hopefully similar to Theakston's Old Peculier. Drink in ~10 wks. ie: Drink on Grand Final Day. Invert & shake bottle once a week for the next few weeks (apologies!).
5. GrumpyPaul - Scottish 80 aged on bourbon soaked oak READY TO DRINK. bottled about 8 weeks ago
6. Grainer - Robust Porter..READY TO DRINK.. some lucky boy got treacle stout as well...
7. Mick (mofox1) - Citra APA. [17-Aug-2014] I didn't wait and it's still so good... ￼h34r:
8. Relaxed brewer - oatmeal stout and EPA (a stubby of each... accidentally drank to many to put 2 stubbies of 1 type in)
9. MartinOC - Caledonian Porter on steroids. Meh! Just drink it now or over the next couplea months (before Grainer's dubious infection theory proves correct). BTW, I just blew the keg it came from.... ￼
10a. CarpeDaym - Quaffer Pale Ale
10b. Meats - Almond Chocolate Stout
11. Luke1992 - NZ IPA
12. zeggie
13. Damn - English IPA, ready to drink, bottled 7 weeks ago. It gets better ea week, so I guess it wont hurt if you leave it some. Don't serve Ice-cold.
14. DJ_L3ThAL - Chestnut Pilsner - LAGER IN FRIDGE UNTIL 1ST SEPTEMBER!!!
15. Camo6 - Rye AIPA - Ready to drink though a bit low carbed due to priming measure.
16. micbrew - Irish Red Ale
17. Warmbeer - 'Scapegoat' oatmeal stout - Ready to drink, but will improve with time
18. JB - Imperial ESB - bottled a couple of weeks ago, so could do with a couple more weeks to smooth out the sweet malt slap across the chops.
19. Nullnvoid - Amber Ale - bottled 2 weeks ago, leave another 2 weeks for it to carb up more.
20. Whiteferret - Irish Red Ale Bottled on the 16/7/2014 I'd leave it for a bit to carb up, was clear as goin into the bottle.
21. AJ80 - chocolate vanilla stout - Ready to drink (please be gentle and drink this at around 10C)
22. Breakbeer - *Chai spiced Milk Stout - only bottled 2 days before the swap, so give it as long as possible*
23. Black n Tan- "The Witches Cauldron" American Imperial Red Ale (partial stein beer)- DRINK NOW (MADE 3 MONTHS AGO)
24. syl


----------



## carpedaym (22/7/14)

1. Yob - APA (carbed but could do with a couple more weeks if you have no patience drink now)
2. Idzy - California Common Steam Ale - Ready to drink - drink at the start of your session, rather than end, as this is a more subtle tasting beer.
3. Mardoo - Big Dick Brewing labels. It says on the label when to drink, but the 3A-Big Brown Cock should have another month ideally although it says now. It drinks pretty well around 10 degrees but will ease up nicely with another month. 3B-Golden Rooster, drink September (Hope you like the pisstake on craft beer marketing ￼ )
4. Technobabble66 - Old Ale, hopefully similar to Theakston's Old Peculier. Drink in ~10 wks. ie: Drink on Grand Final Day. Invert & shake bottle once a week for the next few weeks (apologies!).
5. GrumpyPaul - Scottish 80 aged on bourbon soaked oak READY TO DRINK. bottled about 8 weeks ago
6. Grainer - Robust Porter..READY TO DRINK.. some lucky boy got treacle stout as well...
7. Mick (mofox1) - Citra APA. [17-Aug-2014] I didn't wait and it's still so good... ￼h34r:
8. Relaxed brewer - oatmeal stout and EPA (a stubby of each... accidentally drank to many to put 2 stubbies of 1 type in)
9. MartinOC - Caledonian Porter on steroids. Meh! Just drink it now or over the next couplea months (before Grainer's dubious infection theory proves correct). BTW, I just blew the keg it came from.... ￼
10a. CarpeDaym - Quaffer Pale Ale - DRINK TOWARDS THE END OF SEPTEMBER... needs a serious carbing up.
10b. Meats - Almond Chocolate Stout
11. Luke1992 - NZ IPA
12. zeggie
13. Damn - English IPA, ready to drink, bottled 7 weeks ago. It gets better ea week, so I guess it wont hurt if you leave it some. Don't serve Ice-cold.
14. DJ_L3ThAL - Chestnut Pilsner - LAGER IN FRIDGE UNTIL 1ST SEPTEMBER!!!
15. Camo6 - Rye AIPA - Ready to drink though a bit low carbed due to priming measure.
16. micbrew - Irish Red Ale
17. Warmbeer - 'Scapegoat' oatmeal stout - Ready to drink, but will improve with time
18. JB - Imperial ESB - bottled a couple of weeks ago, so could do with a couple more weeks to smooth out the sweet malt slap across the chops.
19. Nullnvoid - Amber Ale - bottled 2 weeks ago, leave another 2 weeks for it to carb up more.
20. Whiteferret - Irish Red Ale Bottled on the 16/7/2014 I'd leave it for a bit to carb up, was clear as goin into the bottle.
21. AJ80 - chocolate vanilla stout - Ready to drink (please be gentle and drink this at around 10C)
22. Breakbeer - Chai spiced Milk Stout - only bottled 2 days before the swap, so give it as long as possible
23. Black n Tan- "The Witches Cauldron" American Imperial Red Ale (partial stein beer)- DRINK NOW (MADE 3 MONTHS AGO)
24. syl


----------



## RelaxedBrewer (22/7/14)

1. Yob - APA (carbed but could do with a couple more weeks if you have no patience drink now)
2. Idzy - California Common Steam Ale - Ready to drink - drink at the start of your session, rather than end, as this is a more subtle tasting beer.
3. Mardoo - Big Dick Brewing labels. It says on the label when to drink, but the 3A-Big Brown Cock should have another month ideally although it says now. It drinks pretty well around 10 degrees but will ease up nicely with another month. 3B-Golden Rooster, drink September (Hope you like the pisstake on craft beer marketing ￼ )
4. Technobabble66 - Old Ale, hopefully similar to Theakston's Old Peculier. Drink in ~10 wks. ie: Drink on Grand Final Day. Invert & shake bottle once a week for the next few weeks (apologies!).
5. GrumpyPaul - Scottish 80 aged on bourbon soaked oak READY TO DRINK. bottled about 8 weeks ago
6. Grainer - Robust Porter..READY TO DRINK.. some lucky boy got treacle stout as well...
7. Mick (mofox1) - Citra APA. [17-Aug-2014] I didn't wait and it's still so good... ￼h34r:
8. Relaxed brewer - oatmeal stout and EPA (a stubby of each... accidentally drank to many to put 2 stubbies of 1 type in). Ready to go now and labeled ESB & OS.
9. MartinOC - Caledonian Porter on steroids. Meh! Just drink it now or over the next couplea months (before Grainer's dubious infection theory proves correct). BTW, I just blew the keg it came from.... ￼
10a. CarpeDaym - Quaffer Pale Ale - DRINK TOWARDS THE END OF SEPTEMBER... needs a serious carbing up.
10b. Meats - Almond Chocolate Stout
11. Luke1992 - NZ IPA
12. zeggie
13. Damn - English IPA, ready to drink, bottled 7 weeks ago. It gets better ea week, so I guess it wont hurt if you leave it some. Don't serve Ice-cold.
14. DJ_L3ThAL - Chestnut Pilsner - LAGER IN FRIDGE UNTIL 1ST SEPTEMBER!!!
15. Camo6 - Rye AIPA - Ready to drink though a bit low carbed due to priming measure.
16. micbrew - Irish Red Ale
17. Warmbeer - 'Scapegoat' oatmeal stout - Ready to drink, but will improve with time
18. JB - Imperial ESB - bottled a couple of weeks ago, so could do with a couple more weeks to smooth out the sweet malt slap across the chops.
19. Nullnvoid - Amber Ale - bottled 2 weeks ago, leave another 2 weeks for it to carb up more.
20. Whiteferret - Irish Red Ale Bottled on the 16/7/2014 I'd leave it for a bit to carb up, was clear as goin into the bottle.
21. AJ80 - chocolate vanilla stout - Ready to drink (please be gentle and drink this at around 10C)
22. Breakbeer - Chai spiced Milk Stout - only bottled 2 days before the swap, so give it as long as possible
23. Black n Tan- "The Witches Cauldron" American Imperial Red Ale (partial stein beer)- DRINK NOW (MADE 3 MONTHS AGO)
24. syl


----------



## zooesk (22/7/14)

Bye zx (sorry kids got the phone)


----------



## Camo6 (23/7/14)

Had Black n Tan's AIRA last night. Deeelicious. I'm not one to accurately describe what I taste but it was a beautifully crafted beer. Big caramel maltiness and plenty of hop aroma. I'd be wrapped if I could brew a beer of this calibre. Any chance of posting the recipe?
Cheers BnT. Cam.

Also, whose is the beer with a 2013 caseswap label (by Ro55co) on it for a rye ipa? Is it an old label or actually from last year? Couldn't see it in the list.


----------



## Yob (23/7/14)

he removed himself from the list but ended up dropping them off... caused all sorts of confusion on the day :lol:

Naturally, us all being sober.. it was easily sorted


----------



## mofox1 (23/7/14)

Camo6 said:


> Had Black n Tan's AIRA last night. Deeelicious. I'm not one to accurately describe what I taste but it was a beautifully crafted beer. Big caramel maltiness and plenty of hop aroma. I'd be wrapped if I could brew a beer of this calibre. Any chance of posting the recipe?
> Cheers BnT. Cam.
> 
> Also, whose is the beer with a 2013 caseswap label (by Ro55co) on it for a rye ipa? Is it an old label or actually from last year? Couldn't see it in the list.


Had the same last night too. 

Great caramel with a bit of roast coming through. "Thick" was the expression that came to mind. Bit cheeky calling it a red though... it was _dark_

What yeast did you use BnT? There was something in it I couldn't place... 
Great start to the list anyway.


----------



## Black n Tan (23/7/14)

Of course, the beer is basically out of Brewing Classic Styles (Westcoast Blaster) with some dry hopping added. I also caramelise part of the wort by adding superheated granite rocks (a dozen fist sized granite rocks heated directly on a BBQ flame for a few hours).
BeerSmith 2 Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Westcoast Blaster (NHC 2012 1st)
Brewer: 
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American IPA
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 57.11 l
Post Boil Volume: 50.44 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 42.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 38.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.067 SG
Estimated Color: 31.6 EBC
Estimated IBU: 55.8 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 68.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 78.5 %
Boil Time: 80 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
50.00 l Melbourne Water Water 1 - 
6.00 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins Water Agent 2 - 
4.20 g Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 3 - 
10.52 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 4 79.3 % 
0.85 kg Crystal, Pale (Simpsons) (90.0 EBC) Grain 5 6.4 % 
0.85 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 6 6.4 % 
0.44 kg Victory Malt (biscuit) (Briess) (55.2 EB Grain 7 3.3 % 
0.44 kg Crystal, Dark (Simpsons) (240.0 EBC) Grain 8 3.3 % 
0.17 kg Pale Chocolate Malt (Simpsons) (500.0 EB Grain 9 1.3 % 
64.00 g Horizon [12.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 10 37.6 IBUs 
60.00 g Cascade [6.20 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 11 6.6 IBUs 
60.00 g Centennial [10.90 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 12 11.6 IBUs 
1.00 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Boil 10.0 mins) Other 13 - 
1.00 Items Irish Moss (Boil 5.0 mins) Fining 14 - 
60.00 g Cascade [6.20 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 15 0.0 IBUs 
60.00 g Centennial [10.90 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 16 0.0 IBUs 
1.0 pkg American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) [124.21 Yeast 17 - 
2.00 tsp Gelatin (Primary 5.0 days) Fining 18 - 
40.00 g Amarillo [9.20 %] - Dry Hop 5.0 Days Hop 19 0.0 IBUs 
40.00 g Simcoe [12.60 %] - Dry Hop 5.0 Days Hop 20 0.0 IBUs 


Mash Schedule: Braumeister Ale Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 13.27 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Mash In Add 0.50 l of water and heat to 40.0 C 40.0 C 10 min 
Sacch 1 Add 0.00 l of water and heat to 67.0 C 67.0 C 75 min 
Alpha Amylase Heat to 72.0 C over 6 min 72.0 C 15 min 
Mash Out Heat to 76.0 C over 7 min 76.0 C 10 min 


sparge with 12L 76C water. Top up with 2L water into fermenter. Ferment at 19C. Raise to 21C when fermentation slowed. 4 day cc, add gelatin day 2. Bottled 17/4/14. FG 1.015

Created with BeerSmith 2 - http://www.beersmith.com
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Black n Tan (23/7/14)

mofox1 said:


> Had the same last night too.
> 
> Great caramel with a bit of roast coming through. "Thick" was the expression that came to mind. Bit cheeky calling it a red though... it was _dark_
> 
> ...


Red was a stretch I agree: the hot rocks really darkened it up more than I expected and took it from red to brown. Brown IPA (draft BJCP 2014 style guidelines) would probably be more accurate. Wyeast 1056 was the yeast.


----------



## mofox1 (23/7/14)

Black n Tan said:


> Red was a stretch I agree: the hot rocks really darkened it up more than I expected and took it from red to brown. Brown IPA (draft BJCP 2014 style guidelines) would probably be more accurate. Wyeast 1056 was the yeast.


Wow... neat recipe. 1056 is pretty much the same yeast as saf 05, right? Maybe is was the biscuit malt, yet another ingredient I'm yet to try.

I can't really criticise colour... my "pale" is certainly more of an "amber". :lol:


----------



## Damn (25/7/14)

I'll be just giving the common mans tasting reviews.
2.Common steam ale: as stated light refreshing beer. Excellent summer beer. Hints of galaxy? Stonenwood light? Good job.


----------



## Damn (25/7/14)

Well done Idzzy.....good start to my swaps.


----------



## Nullnvoid (25/7/14)

I am far from qualified so will only be giving common man opinions too. Trying to work up the number system, so have started on number 2 as yobs is going to be left a couple of weeks.

The steam ale is sensational, it's got a taste I can't pick, very easy to drink. I have started on it first before anything. Would make an awesome summer drink!


----------



## AJ80 (25/7/14)

Relaxed brewer - oatmeal stout

Mate, this is delish. Bitter dark chocolate on the nose and one hell of a long lasting head. Very smooth drinking. Full bodied and the bitter dark chocolate is there too. No astringency from the roasted malts and a sweet finish. Did I mention this brew was smooooooooooth?

Perfect for a cold Friday night in the shed mashing!!

Edit: although not astringent, the roast is certainly there. Disappointed there's only a stubby of this!


----------



## Damn (25/7/14)

23. Blackntan. Bit better than Carlton and tooheysold. Frikn phukin perfect in fact. Not sure what to say. I want to keep going back for this. If we're dong the season's this is now. 9.9


----------



## Damn (25/7/14)

5. Scottish 80. Was looking forward to this maybe had it out of order. Very good, different.not familiar with barrel or wood chip beer. Maybe the wood chips are little over powering? Educate me. I've since read up on it. This would be my coldnwindy fishing beer. Still enjoying it. Thanks


----------



## AJ80 (25/7/14)

Grainer - robust porter

Nice beer mate. Slight roast on the nose (a touch fruity also) and some serious head retention. Lowish carb which I liked and very smooth drinking. Not as much roast/acrid malt coming through as I was expecting on the flavour and maybe not quite bitter enough (for my tastes anyway). That's really just being picky really - it's a nice, easy drinking beer.


----------



## Yob (25/7/14)

I went to put some of the swap beers in the shed fridge tonight and found it already full of beers you blokes left..

definite first world problem developing


----------



## Black n Tan (25/7/14)

2. Idzy - California Common Steam Ale. I really was not sure what to expect here. I thought steam beers were lagers brewed at elevated temperatures, but this is an ale. Pours a lovely bright straw to gold with a good lasting head and nice lacing. A lovely subtle fruit on the fore leading into a grainy malt and a lingering bitterness. Reminds be somewhat of a Kolsch, although a little more fruity and bitter. Is the fruit all hops derived or yeast (what yeast and temp)? Idzy this is a lovely beer and very well made. You should be proud.


----------



## Nullnvoid (25/7/14)

Yob said:


> I went to put some of the swap beers in the shed fridge tonight and found it already full of beers you blokes left..
> 
> definite first world problem developing


I thought you made sure all beers were taken . You seemed quite emphatic that all beers were to be taken and none left behind . Surely that happened!


----------



## GrumpyPaul (25/7/14)

Yob said:


> I went to put some of the swap beers in the shed fridge tonight and found it already full of beers you blokes left..
> 
> definite first world problem developing


My case of swap beers and a cube should be at your place somewhere waiting for me to pick up..maybe that would explain the more than expected beers


----------



## Grainer (26/7/14)

GrumpyPaul said:


> My case of swap beers and a cube should be at your place somewhere waiting for me to pick up..maybe that would explain the more than expected beers


I made sure there were 2 crates put aside for you and Yob would be holding on to them for you..cheers


----------



## Yob (26/7/14)

There are 2 boxes, assumed to be ro550, 2 green crates and another crate packed pretty full, 

Your cube is by the shed door.

Gimme a ring, we'll sort it out


----------



## AJ80 (26/7/14)

Black n Tan said:


> 2. Idzy - California Common Steam Ale. I really was not sure what to expect here. I thought steam beers were lagers brewed at elevated temperatures, but this is an ale. Pours a lovely bright straw to gold with a good lasting head and nice lacing. A lovely subtle fruit on the fore leading into a grainy malt and a lingering bitterness. Reminds be somewhat of a Kolsch, although a little more fruity and bitter. Is the fruit all hops derived or yeast (what yeast and temp)? Idzy this is a lovely beer and very well made. You should be proud.


Idzy - California common

There's nothing much I can add to this description (particularly as I've not tried a commercial example). I'm pretty sure you gave me a try of this at the swap and I like it just as much now as I did then. Dry and refreshing with a delightful fruity aroma ( restrained galaxy would be my guess or maybe Ella). This would be perfect for a hot, lazy Sunday arvo (but I would need more than one!). 

Well brewed idzy - would be keen for the recipe.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (26/7/14)

Picked up my swap at last.....I wish you buggers would label clearly. Yob and I had a channel figuring out what was what. Looks like I might be missing a couple, but its hard to be sure when they have been sitting outside - paper labels don't hold up to this wet weather too well.

Starting off with one without a number.....

Green stubby with ESB on the lid.

Pours a nice head - pretty loose (big bubbles) head dissipated pretty quick
Colour is Medium Amber/deep copper - which is spot on for an ESB.
tiny bit on the cloudy side - but I think that's chill more than any thing
Carbonation is moderate - again spot on for style.
I cant pick the hop that was used but it has mild hop flavour up front and nice and malty on the back of the palate as it goes down.

Overall a very nice ESB.

Well done whoever you are.


----------



## Nullnvoid (26/7/14)

GrumpyPaul said:


> Picked up my swap at last.....I wish you buggers would label clearly. Yob and I had a channel figuring out what was what. Looks like I might be missing a couple, but its hard to be sure when they have been sitting outside - paper labels don't hold up to this wet weather too well.
> 
> Starting off with one without a number.....
> 
> ...


I think the ESB belongs to JB. 

I have a bottle with the number 50 on it. It's either that or os. No idea what that is


----------



## technobabble66 (26/7/14)

I think the ESB & OS were from Relaxed Brewer. 
The OS was an Oatmeal Stout. 
Word on the street is that in an Alcohol-Fueled Frenzy he guzzled his way through whichever he intended to swap, & had to sub in the other. Hence a stubby of each.


----------



## JB (26/7/14)

Yep that's right. My Imp ESB is #18 & probably nothing close to a true ESB


----------



## GrumpyPaul (26/7/14)

Does anyone know what zeggie and syl's beers were?


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (26/7/14)

Non existent


----------



## Black n Tan (26/7/14)

Yep no shows from what I can tell. Poor form I think. I don't have a number 11 but that could be just a swap day mishap, which is understandable.


----------



## Yob (27/7/14)

I asked on the day and I'm pretty sure all were accounted for, however, by the end of the swap there was loads leftover somehow..

Things were possibly confused...


----------



## Midnight Brew (27/7/14)

technobabble66 said:


> I think the ESB & OS were from Relaxed Brewer.
> Word on the street is that in an Alcohol-Fueled Frenzy he guzzled his way through whichever he intended to swap, & had to sub in the other. Hence a stubby of each.


And for good reason too. I sampled his Apa and his Aaa and they were nothing short of amazing. Really had that magic home brewed touch. The type that cannot be bought in a bar or bottle shop.

Still kicking myself I couldn't get anything into bottles for this swap.


----------



## Nullnvoid (27/7/14)

Ah of course, it says on the list, OS is the oatmeal stout. Must have had too many under my belt when I went shopping in the crate 

I was luck enough to get one of Grainer's treacle stout. Haven't tried it yet, but looking forward to it.


----------



## Grainer (27/7/14)

GrumpyPaul said:


> Picked up my swap at last.....I wish you buggers would label clearly. Yob and I had a channel figuring out what was what. Looks like I might be missing a couple, but its hard to be sure when they have been sitting outside - paper labels don't hold up to this wet weather too well.
> 
> Starting off with one without a number.....
> 
> ...


Yeah we missed yours then tried to scrounge up a few but I think we gave you a few extras as consolation..


----------



## Grainer (27/7/14)

Nullnvoid said:


> Ah of course, it says on the list, OS is the oatmeal stout. Must have had too many under my belt when I went shopping in the crate
> 
> I was luck enough to get one of Grainer's treacle stout. Haven't tried it yet, but looking forward to it.


Damn you... I only have 1 bottle left LMAO


----------



## Grainer (27/7/14)

Just put about 5 bottles in the house to get ready to drink.


----------



## Grainer (27/7/14)

Black n Tan- "The Witches Cauldron" American Imperial Red Ale (partial stein beer)

Considering this is a partial Stein beer, I am thinking you went traditional and did this by putting superheated rocks into the wort.. What risks did you use?

Anyway here the review: Now I have never tried one of these before so this is all new.

Appearance: On the pour, crystal clear, good head retention, and copper head.

Colour: Deep Copper Red

Taste: Bold flavour profile, with sweet roasted carmel malts dominating the beer. The hops are definantly present, although I could not tell you what style and I would have expected a lot more of it considering it is an imperial???, my taste has dropped since my last lotto win LOL .. I am picking up strong pine from the hops ...Smells like a clean fermentation with no underlying infection. What percentage was it ? has no alcohol on the nose and not overly accentuated on taste. Maintained a little head throughout drinking.

Mouth feel: Good rounded mouth feel medium bodied, very pleasant and what I would shave expected.

Overall impression: was expecting a little more in your face beer, however very very nice.. wouldn't mind if you posted the recipe in the appropriate thread.. very worth drinking .. thumbs up .. :super:


----------



## Black n Tan (27/7/14)

Grainer said:


> ...The hops are definantly present, although I could not tell you what style and I would have expected a lot more of it considering it is an imperial???, ... What percentage was it ? has no alcohol on the nose and not overly accentuated on taste. ...wouldn't mind if you posted the recipe in the appropriate thread.. very worth drinking .. thumbs up .. :super:


Recipe is in post 31 of this thread. I agree there could have been more hops and that is the reason I decided to add some dry hops, but I think it is all overwhelmed by the malt (not that that's a bad thing). It was 6.9%ABV and 56IBU, neither obvious on the palate. i think it is more accurately a Red IPA (looking at the draft 2014 BJCP style guide), rather than imperial, but next time I might amp it up a little more.


----------



## Grainer (28/7/14)

15. Camo6 - Rye AIPA - Ready to drink though a bit low carbed due to priming measure.

​Appearance: Slight Haze - reddish golden colour with small- medium head.. 

Smell: Bright citrus orange/lemon smell of hops ..dont know what sort of hops tho.. Quite pleasant.. smells clean

Taste: grainy rye with heaps of malt .. very long bitterness on the mouth.. not sure if this was intended.?? The taste is overwhelmingly more than the smell, burnt sugar/toffee in the background.. obviously a big beer taste. Lots of hops I am guessing in this.. yob will like this.

Mouthfeel: Medium bodied - good to style being a IPA, very very slightly undercarbed, but still happy with it.

Overall impression.. Is what I expected from this style.. fit the bill for a hard day when I just want a beer and fall asleep


----------



## Grainer (29/7/14)

21. AJ80 - chocolate vanilla stout - Ready to drink (please be gentle and drink this at around 10C)

Appearance very light on head.. I love head lol.. dark as a stout should be

Spell: sweet roasted malts - clean fermentation although I am not in the mood for this lol

Taste: For a stout it is very light on mouth feel and needs more mouthfeel..it is feeling more like a porter at tis stage.. has chocolate and caramel notes ..vanilla accentuates itself after u drink the beer,

Overall nice but a little out of style for a stout


----------



## MartinOC (29/7/14)

2. Idzy's California Common.

Definitely a summer quaffer. Very light straw colour with a nice tight creamy head. Nice hop aroma (slightly minty? Northern Brewer?). Light-medium body, with a decent hop flavour up-front. Lingering, very dry finish, with bitterness perhaps a little harsh for overall balance.

7. Mofox - Citra APA.

Lovely copper colour. Head disappears pretty quickly. Low hop aroma/flavour (for what I'd expect for an APA). HUGE mouth-filling carbonation. Mouthfeel is medium-low. Astringent roasty finish, with no real "stand-out" hop character. There's obvious alcohol in the finish!

13. Damn - EIPA.

Slightly hazy copper (probably just chill-haze). Dominant caramel on the nose. Nice up-front sweetness (more caramel), with low carbonation (appropriate). Mid-palate fades-away nicely to a lingering bitter finish with more burnt caramel (is your brewery electrically fired?). Head-retention is poor, but you're going to expect that with a higher-alcohol, low-carb'd beer anyway. Nice one, but gimme more aroma hops dude!!

That's as far as I've got with the tastings to date. More to follow....


----------



## MartinOC (31/7/14)

23 - B'n'T's "Witch's Cauldron":

Not exactly "red", but more of a burnished copper. Head disappears pretty quickly. Caramel & a bit of chocolate apparent in the nose ('would've expect more up-front hops as an AMERICAN style..... h34r: ).

Obvious caramel & chocolate up-front, that carries-through. Medium-full mouthfeel & I get the initial impression it's going to have a lot of alcohol. Nice hop balance initially, nothing that stands-out as "THAT" hop & it gets a bit much in the finish, that's tongue-coating, almost resinous.

My God it's got some alcohol in the finish! That would also account for the lack of head-retention. Overall, a good one, but not one I'd want to drink a lot of unless I was on a quest for oblivion!

All that said, I'm into my second glass & it's kinda growing on me, but oh, my poor tastebuds!


----------



## carpedaym (31/7/14)

Explosion warning: Remnants of bottle reading "Rye IPA, brewer: r055c0" or something. I didn't actually work out which swap # this was. It does say bottled 13/04/13 ???. Definitely received this swap, as it was the first swap I've attended..

I was out of the house, but my wife tells me our cat jumped on the blanket covering the crate and the bottle exploded. Thankfully she endured no injuries.


----------



## mofox1 (31/7/14)

carpedaym said:


> Explosion warning: Remnants of bottle reading "Rye IPA, brewer: r055c0" or something. I didn't actually work out which swap # this was. It does say bottled 13/04/13 ???. Definitely received this swap, as it was the first swap I've attended..
> 
> I was out of the house, but my wife tells me our cat jumped on the blanket covering the crate and the bottle exploded. Thankfully she endured no injuries.


Bummer.. The one I opened was certainly well carb'd. But once you knocked some of the gas out it was a very nice drop.

Will be doing a rye ale at some point.


----------



## Yob (31/7/14)

It was entry 19 initially, he pulled out but dropped the bottles off a few days or a week before the swap, I've bot heard from him actually, his swaps are still here. 

Will cautiously open that one tonight with a towel over


----------



## Camo6 (31/7/14)

mofox1 said:


> Bummer.. The one I opened was certainly well carb'd. But once you knocked some of the gas out it was a very nice drop.


I found similar. It was the first one I opened due to the date on it but I probably should have left it in the fridge for a few more days. However, it was very tasty but I was disappointed that I only salvaged one glass from it.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (31/7/14)

Read this and opened it (had it in fridge since the swap)... gusher. 10mins later still gushing out too. Will have a taste...


----------



## carpedaym (31/7/14)

Thanks for clarifying how it arrived in my crate, Yob. 

I will cross-post in the original swap thread as some recipients may not be getting updates from this one. (Probably should have put it there in the first place. :blink: )


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (31/7/14)

Quite tasty though as camo says. Can taste the higher alc though, which takes away a bit from the hop show


----------



## Grainer (31/7/14)

ohh i ll have to go to the shed and isolate it


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (31/7/14)

While we're on the topic of gushers. Ive previously had an IPA do this after a year, are gushers something that typically take quite some time to fester and be noticeable?


----------



## Camo6 (31/7/14)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> 10mins later still gushing out too.


No wonder. Turn it upright you fool!


----------



## AJ80 (31/7/14)

Mystery bottle alert. I'm guessing Mofox1 as I don't have a number 7. Anyone?


----------



## mofox1 (31/7/14)

AJ80 said:


> Mystery bottle alert. I'm guessing Mofox1 as I don't have a number 7. Anyone?


Looks like mine - VB twist top? Would have had a green masking tape label... apparently I wasn't savvy enough to use permanent marker on the lid.


----------



## AJ80 (31/7/14)

There's a smidge of green tape stuck to the bottle and it's a twist top. That's enough for me. Cheers mate.


----------



## idzy (1/8/14)

carpedaym said:


> Explosion warning: Remnants of bottle reading "Rye IPA, brewer: r055c0" or something. I didn't actually work out which swap # this was. It does say bottled 13/04/13 ???. Definitely received this swap, as it was the first swap I've attended..
> 
> I was out of the house, but my wife tells me our cat jumped on the blanket covering the crate and the bottle exploded. Thankfully she endured no injuries.


Thanks for the reads up, my one didn't make it home unfortunately. Went out to my car during unloading and was shattered all over my two back seats. Originally I thought I must have really hit a bump hard, but based on this may have been some extra carb in the bottle. Have unbolted and pulled my seats out, hosed em down and they are drying on the deck.

Always a really crap situation, as clearly there was no ill intention. Just another reminder for us all to be extra vigilant with the spot checks.


----------



## r055c0 (1/8/14)

Sorry to hear about the rye IPA's, my test bottle was a bit fizzy but nothing to indicate bottle bombs, and I'm always careful with final gravity readings (especially when I know I'm going to be sharing the bottles). My beer is kept in the garage which stays pretty cold so I guess they must have warmed up and started fermenting again. My apologies to all, I hope my bombs dont take out any innocent bottles sitting next to them


----------



## Yob (1/8/14)

Ive got you swaps still too mate, can pickup Sunday if you like, Im away till Sunday Arvo


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (1/8/14)

All good mate, hopefully everyone is exercising caution even before this.

Please take note of beer types and store correctly too ie. My chestnut pilsner for example should be lagered at fridge temps. Room temp would be equivalent of storing an ale on your heater.


----------



## Mardoo (1/8/14)

Hey Ro55c0,

I had a similarly gushing batch last year. If you want to check for infection you can let some de-fizz and do a gravity check. If the gravity is the same as the FG then it's likely over carb or some other issue.


----------



## r055c0 (1/8/14)

Thanks Mardoo, thats a good idea, will give it a go.


----------



## technobabble66 (1/8/14)

Hey, I did a count & noticed i'm missing 11, 12 & 24.
12 & 24 were no-shows obviously, but did anyone else get an 11? I noticed someone else posted a while back of missing it also.


----------



## Mardoo (1/8/14)

IIRC 11, 12 and 24 were all no shows.


----------



## Grainer (1/8/14)

I sorted them all in order of what they were in..only Grumpy got screwed a bit... i don't have 11 either.. must have been a no show!


----------



## Camo6 (1/8/14)

I couldn't find Breakbeer's chai milk stout in my collection. Did this end up in the swap?


----------



## Grainer (1/8/14)

I have a 22


----------



## Grainer (1/8/14)

there were 1 or 2 that run out..not enough numbers i think..happy to split it if you wanna come round for a beer some time


----------



## technobabble66 (1/8/14)

Mardoo said:


> IIRC 11, 12 and 24 were all no shows.


Alrighty. That's sorted then. That would explain why there were 3 of everything left over!



Camo6 said:


> I couldn't find Breakbeer's chai milk stout in my collection. Did this end up in the swap?


Yep. I got one of his.


----------



## Camo6 (1/8/14)

Serves me right for cutting the line and bailing but SWMBO had patiently waited out the front of Yob's for twenty mins with two partied out daughters (thank f*&k for smart phones,Youtube & Peppa Pig).

And John, save that bottle as long as you can and I'll take you up on that offer when my life gains some normality!


----------



## Grainer (1/8/14)

Sounds good.. Got some Russian Imperial Stouts I just put down they are sensational...


----------



## MartinOC (1/8/14)

Grainer said:


> Got some Russian Imperial Stouts I just put down they are sensational...


Even if you do say so yourself.... 

'Sure they're not infected? h34r:


----------



## breakbeer (1/8/14)

Camo, I've got a few bottles left over so I'll put one aside & work out a way of getting it to you

tbh, I'm not holding much hope for my swap beer. Prelim' taste tests had an overpowering alcohol taste, which I put down to the addition of the chai/vodka tincture . Hopefully I'm wrong & it'll settle out, but don't shoot me if the beer is not my best

I also opened Ro55co's Rye IPA & 3/4 of it ended up on the laundry floor. Which I suppose is better than it exploding. The few sips I had were pretty tasty though


----------



## Grainer (1/8/14)

MartinOC said:


> Even if you do say so yourself....
> 
> 'Sure they're not infected? h34r:


. doesn't matter i still drunk your beer.. even if it was infected !!


----------



## AJ80 (1/8/14)

Micbrew - Irish red ale

Another swappie - another great beer. Lovely caramel aroma and the thing is crystal clear. Awesome ruby colour when held to the light and a head that really lasts. Tastes great - nice body with some residual sweetness. Not overly bitter, but damn drinkable. 

Well brewed mate, very enjoyable.


----------



## Grainer (1/8/14)

Exploding Rye IPA .Review

Yes it blew its load...

HEAPS OF HEAD is an understatement..cause of that it is very cloudy from the yeast sediment getting mixed up.

Having said that the smell was great out of the sink.. beautiful citrus notes overpowered the smelly sneakers in there!!! Apart from that yum.

very alcoholic on the taste.. maybe it had undergone some tertiary fermentation from an unwanted bug...I am surprised that the hops have lasted so long and kept in the glass to give the citrus notes.. I have never had a rye IPA.. having said that if it hadn't of had the infection or overcarbing or what ever it is i think it would have been a nice brew. I managed to get 1 1/4 glasses out of this

..the rye is defiantly there and accentuating the hops of a typical IPA hop combination. so I am going to drink the glass :drinks:

Bud luck mate.. could have been a good drop .. happens to everyone at some point in time.. just ask Martin :kooi:


----------



## MartinOC (1/8/14)

Grainer said:


> . doesn't matter i still drunk your beer.. even if it was infected !!


Impossible!

Well, POSSIBLE, but unlikely in the timeframe you tasted it in.

I stand-firm in my sanitation processes & will defend them to the death, or it's ballons & Blunderbusses at dawn for you, Sir!! :huh:


----------



## JB (1/8/14)

Grainer said:


> Exploding Rye IPA .Review
> 
> Yes it blew its load...
> 
> ...


Yep, same boat for me.

Reading all the bottle bomb posts, I started to get a bit paranoid about having it in the house. I'll have a dozen screaming kids running around here tomorrow so best to start my tasting adventure tonight.

Rocco's Rye IPA

Once it settled, cloudy copper color, can smell the something a bit funky in there, but ...

I'm warming to this one the more I drink.

Enjoying the slight rye spiciness & sourness against the citrus flavour. Even if the sourness is not meant to be there.

I reckon if this was kegged instead of bottled would be a ripper. I hate bottling!

Cheers


----------



## GrumpyPaul (1/8/14)

Grainer said:


> .... the smell was great out of the sink.. beautiful citrus notes overpowered the smelly sneakers in there!!!


Quote of the thread.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (1/8/14)

Grainer said:


> .... the smell was great out of the sink.. beautiful citrus notes overpowered the smelly sneakers in there!!!


Quote of the thread.


----------



## Mardoo (2/8/14)

I'm no beer judge but I'll do my best

2 - Idzy, California Common - Lovely, smashable beer. Split it with a mate at work and we were both looking sadly at the bottom of our glasses. Rock solid head that lasts. Give the lager yeast a try next time. It adds a nice difference. If you want to be true to style back off on the hops a bit, but there's no need to. It's very good as it is. You could probably enter this in comp as a pale ale if you want. It's definitely inspired me to have a go at one of these.

23 - BlacknTan, "Witches Cauldron" - Very intense beer. Great caramel flavors. As it opened up in the glass there was a delicious fruitiness that I couldn't put my finger on. I really liked this beer but it's an end-of-night beer.

8 - Relaxed Brewer, ESB - I had this with some very hot Indian food, so it went down a treat with the food, but I couldn't begin to pick flavors or hopping. So I'll just say, "Great with Indian food!"

Ro55c0's Rye IPA - Damn disappointed most of this went down the sink due to the foaming, as well as losing almost all the carb before I could get some out of the bottle to drink. Smelled great, fruity malts, nice savory quality. Definitely one worth doing again.


----------



## Damn (2/8/14)

Next case swap I'm laying down the law and printing Frickn labels for everyone and as you arrive you label the beer with labels provided.

I pulled 2 beers out 2 days ago, put em in the fridge and forgot which ones I had so I struggled to work out 6. at first.

8. Relaxed brewer - oatmeal stout and EPA (a stubby of each... accidentally drank to many to put 2 stubbies of 1 type in). Ready to go now and labeled *ESB*
Very good start to the night, what can I say? Never had an ESB before, maybe this is what VB needs to be. Big Head, nice english ale. Went well with dinner.

6. Grainer - *Robust Porter*..READY TO DRINK.. some lucky boy got treacle stout as well...
Thought this was a stout as I initially couldn't work out who's it was. Was going to say very smooth lighter style stout. Then worked out who's it was, looked up the style and now are a little educated.
Good beer man. I wish I had it later in the night (my fault). I'm converted.....need more porter.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (2/8/14)

Idzys california common.

Can brew.

Dont know what else I can say other than everything thats been said before! Fantastic work mate!


----------



## Black n Tan (2/8/14)

Ro55co RIPA. Over-carbonated yes, but I I didn't get any off-flavours suggestive of an infection. Pours a somewhat murky amber. Pine and fruit on the nose, and the same on the palate with a subtle spiciness from the rye. Not particularly bitter considering the 55IBU and the fact that it is well attenuated. All in all an enjoyable sessionable RIPA.


----------



## Grainer (2/8/14)

So upset..just blew my keg of Treacle stout :unsure: ..you lucky bastards who ever you are !!


----------



## Black n Tan (2/8/14)

I've got one: the tide is a little out in the bottle, but beggars can't be choosers.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (2/8/14)

Camo6 rye ipa.

Carbonation level is spot on for me. Picking up some nice caramel notes behind all the malt. Aroma almost smells sweet, was hop schedule similar to that fresh wort kit recipe we discussed?
Very nice bitterness, I could do with a tad more so that this is not as sessionable because if I have a 6 pack it would be finished by now and SWMBO wouldnt be very happy.... very nice, very dangerous drinking, cheers!!!


----------



## Grainer (2/8/14)

Black n Tan said:


> I've got one: the tide is a little out in the bottle, but beggars can't be choosers.


Ohh you mean it is a little less full than what you had hoped.. but it should be worth it.. was one of my favourites I have recently done.. as you can't tell !! make sure you drink it at about 16 degrees.. NOT chilled !


----------



## Black n Tan (2/8/14)

Grainer said:


> ??? what ??? the tide is a little out in the bottle ????


There is a lot of head space. The stout stops where the neck of the bottle starts.


----------



## Grainer (2/8/14)

yeah got it after i wrote the post...see above.. at least that meant more of it ended up in my tummy LOL.. :super:


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (2/8/14)

Forgot to add the rye spiciness in camo6's IPA was PERFECT woth the corn chips and salsa I just demolished ;-)


----------



## AJ80 (2/8/14)

Ro55co - RIPA

Mate, shame is this is over carbed and I lost a bit as it is rather tasty. Letting the fizz die down it turns into a lovely, pretty well balanced beer. Fruity and piney hops as well as spicy from the rye. I would have liked a touch more bitterness (like others, thought there'd be more at 55IBUs). Very drinkable and all four glasses I needed to pour this into have pretty good head retention. Nothing suggesting infection at all to my taste buds.


----------



## Black n Tan (2/8/14)

Grainer said:


> Ohh you mean it is a little less full than what you had hoped.. but it should be worth it.. was one of my favourites I have recently done.. as you can't tell !! make sure you drink it at about 16 degrees.. NOT chilled !


I'll crack her tonight straight out of the cellar.


----------



## Grainer (2/8/14)

Black n Tan said:


> I'll crack her tonight straight out of the cellar.


Excited to see what you think.. Took it to the judges at my brew club and they loved it too


----------



## Grainer (2/8/14)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> Forgot to add the rye spiciness in camo6's IPA was PERFECT woth the corn chips and salsa I just demolished ;-)


Think Im gunna try a rye IPA sometime soon.. this is inspiring me ... but I love the idea of the hot rock method to caramelise !! Will have to find out what rocks to use and how to do it !!


----------



## Camo6 (2/8/14)

Cheers D.J.



DJ_L3ThAL said:


> Camo6 rye ipa.
> 
> Carbonation level is spot on for me. Picking up some nice caramel notes behind all the malt. Aroma almost smells sweet, was hop schedule similar to that fresh wort kit recipe we discussed?
> Very nice bitterness, I could do with a tad more so that this is not as sessionable because if I have a 6 pack it would be finished by now and SWMBO wouldnt be very happy.... very nice, very dangerous drinking, cheers!!!


Cheers DJ. I was a bit disappointed with the aroma on this one. I got the wife to smell it and she thought it smelt like wine. I think I muddied it with too many hop varieties? I used magnum for early bittering then cascade, chinook, columbus and citra from 20mins (every 5mins). Then I made an inebriated adjustment on the night and threw some late galaxy in. How much I do not recall!


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (2/8/14)

Grainer is this your robust porter or treacle stout?


----------



## Grainer (2/8/14)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> Grainer is this your robust porter or treacle stout?


Treacle stout... The treacle stout was way better than the porter.. but unfortunately I kegged the treacle and only had a few bottles left over.. turns out I didn't need to top up cause of the 3 no shows.. but ohh well..

The robust porter is to style but it needs more mouth feel it is a bit light on and a porter should have a little more mouth feel, but less than a stout.... and this is where it falls down - Judged as well at Bayside brewers

I only have 1 bottle left in the shed.. it will be kept for a competition probably.. unless I can't help myself!!

always editing and fixing spelling mistakes LOL


----------



## Black n Tan (2/8/14)

Grainer said:


> Think Im gunna try a rye IPA sometime soon.. this is inspiring me ... but I love the idea of the hot rock method to caramelise !! Will have to find out what rocks to use and how to do it !!


Use granite. Have a squiz at this https://byo.com/stories/item/857-hot-rocks-making-a-stein-beer


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (2/8/14)

Camo6 said:


> Cheers D.J.
> 
> 
> Cheers DJ. I was a bit disappointed with the aroma on this one. I got the wife to smell it and she thought it smelt like wine. I think I muddied it with too many hop varieties? I used magnum for early bittering then cascade, chinook, columbus and citra from 20mins (every 5mins). Then I made an inebriated adjustment on the night and threw some late galaxy in. How much I do not recall!


Yep similar hops but different timings, so apparently I can pick hops, yay! I cant detect galaxy though, where is the caramel coming from? Its reminding me of the aftertaste of a landlord ESB I brewed recently and I think it was medium crystal I used.

Bravo in any case, id be saving that IPA recipe as a house favorite!!!


----------



## breakbeer (2/8/14)

Just went to the garage to grab a couple of bottles for tasting, unfortunately looks like my two crates were a little light, here's a list of beers I'm missing 

2. Mardoo - Two Takes on Three Cascades
6. Grainer - Robust Porter.. plus some top up of something else..not enough bottles as it is going in a comp
8. Relaxed brewer - oatmeal stout and EPA (a stubby of each... accidentally drank to many to put 2 stubbies of 1 type in)
10a. CarpeDaym - Quaffer Pale Ale
21. AJ80 - chocolate vanilla stout


----------



## Grainer (2/8/14)

breakbeer said:


> Just went to the garage to grab a couple of bottles for tasting, unfortunately looks like my two crates were a little light, here's a list of beers I'm missing
> 
> 2. Mardoo - Two Takes on Three Cascades
> 6. Grainer - Robust Porter.. plus some top up of something else..not enough bottles as it is going in a comp
> ...


WTF they were all sorted in order!! you can have my porter from my batch if you want ! and I have a spare 21 I think... you just have to pick them up tho...good chance to sort out that brewery sign !


----------



## Black n Tan (2/8/14)

6. Grainer Treacle Stout

There was way too much head space in the bottle. This was straight out of my cellar (aka broom closet) and poured deep brown with ridiculously large loose tan head that was a little ugly: I think may be it is a little over-carbonated although it could be the serving temp. The head quickly collapsed leaving a smaller denser and more pleasing head. Some lacing that quickly slips of the side of the glass. Chocolate, roast and molasses on both the nose and palate, with a slightly bitter finish. Lovely silky and luscious mouth feel and very smooth to drink. I really enjoyed this beer and will continue to sip over the next hour. Top job.


----------



## Camo6 (2/8/14)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> Yep similar hops but different timings, so apparently I can pick hops, yay! I cant detect galaxy though, where is the caramel coming from? Its reminding me of the aftertaste of a landlord ESB I brewed recently and I think it was medium crystal I used.
> 
> Bravo in any case, id be saving that IPA recipe as a house favorite!!!


Malt bill was pretty simple. 40% pils, 40% vienna, 20% rye. Good old us-05 to bring it together. Will definitely try to work on this one and get it where I want it.


----------



## Mardoo (3/8/14)

5. GrumpyPaul - "Grumpy's Scottish Litter" (Scottish 80 to be aged on bourbon soaked oak)

I was very sad to see the bottom of the glass on this one! Really, really nice beer. I could have easily drunk a four pack, maybe six. I love how the oak worked with the sweetness of the malt, making the whole package a bit savory, bringing balance to the picture. Sometimes I find the sweetness of Scottish styles a bit much personally, but the oak really completed the picture for me. The bourbon was balanced nicely, could have been just a bit less, but it was a good complement to the oak and the malt. Rich malty and caramelly flavors. Not sure about the hops as I was so focused on how nice the oak was that I wasn't paying enough attention to the hops. Solid head. Wouldn't go away. Actually I did a first pour and then topped up the glass and so the head had a head. Crazy amount of head. A ziggurat of head! Carbonation was spot on to my palate.

FWIW, as this is something I have no personal experience in but have talked to lots of winemakers who do, so take it as information, not experience: One thing about the oak is that is was just verging on the sawdusty oak that can come from using oak chips/pieces that are too fine. Working in the wine industry I see tons of wines that actually have an oak sawdust flavor to them, and the winemakers I talk to say this is a matter of using oak that is too finely cut. There was a period where winemakers were actually experimenting with oak sawdust tea bags! (Definitely makes the wine taste a bit tea-bagged  ) I'm not sure what size of oak you used, but the winemakers who make good wine that I talk to, and who add oak to the tank rather than age in barrels, all say to use the cubes or other chunk shape when working on our scale, as they give you more control over the amount of oak flavor. Maybe step up a size from what you used. It's all about surface area. A greater volume of the liquid has contact with the oak when aged in a hogshead (240 liters), when compared to wine aged in a butt (480 liters). I'll leave the jokes there for you guys to pick up. Low-hanging fruit!

Couple questions if you have the time:
Did you add anything to help head development?
What type of oak did you use and how did you add it, timing etc?
Can I have another?


----------



## GrumpyPaul (3/8/14)

Mardoo - thanks for the review. That is great feedback.

Nothing added to help with the head retention.

Pretty simple grain bill

90% Pale Ale malt
8% Caramalt
2% Chocolate malt

40g Challenger @ 60

Mashed at 67 for 90 mins.
mash out at 75 for 10mins

Fermented at 16 with Wy 1728 about 2 weeks in primary. 

Soaked 25g Oak in bourbon for the 2 weeks it was fermenting

Transferred to a corny onto the Oak and most of the bourbon (should drain the bourbon and just use the oak....but I got carried away and just tipped it all in).

I didn't keep accurate record of the time on oak - but it was somewhere between 2 to 3 weeks.

It is the same recipe as the one I have done for the club dinner except the club one had 50g oak instead. I wanted to see if more oak meant less time.

I'll have to drink them side by side to see the difference.

Once again - thanks for the feedback. Glad you liked it


----------



## r055c0 (3/8/14)

Thanks all for the kind words re my Rye IPA, I've brewed this again recently and on checking a couple of bottles I've found these are also overcarbonated. It's a real head scratcher as again I was sure of my FG, and I've not had this issue with any of my other brews. I'm going to try it again and this time when I think it's stopped I'll add a high attenuating yeast to finish it off further and see if that makes a difference.


----------



## Mardoo (3/8/14)

Ro55c0, Any chance you have a tap or a ball valve that needs a good clean?


----------



## r055c0 (3/8/14)

It's possible, I'm pretty thorough with my cleaning and as I said I haven't had any issues with other brews recently, and they all go through the same system. I'll replace some taps and seals and see if that helps


----------



## breakbeer (3/8/14)

I don't reckon it was an infection issue with Ro55co's beer, just over carbonated

How did you carb your bottles?


----------



## breakbeer (3/8/14)

btw, just checked my crates again & I'm definitely missing the ones I listed, BUT I have two 4's & two 7's

& a 3b, which is weird coz I didn't think that was a split swap number


----------



## Grainer (3/8/14)

breakbeer said:


> btw, just checked my crates again & I'm definitely missing the ones I listed, BUT I have two 4's & two 7's
> 
> & a 3b, which is weird coz I didn't think that was a split swap number


Yeah he bought 330ml bottles if memory serves.. there were extras that Yob didn't want so we split them to the remaining crates..so some people will get doubles..


----------



## Mardoo (3/8/14)

Breakbeer I PM'd you about your spit roaster and my beers. I can give you some of my beers. 

They are 3A and 3B, 500ml bottles.


----------



## Camo6 (3/8/14)

I had a big brown cock ale in my grasp last night Mardoo. Enjoyed it immensely, those hops complimented each other like they were related! Drank very smooth but no hiding the subtle kick of alcohol in the background. Well brewed, look forward to the next bottle.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (3/8/14)

Camo6 said:


> I had a big brown cock ale in my grasp last night Mardoo. Enjoyed it immensely, those hops complimented each other like they were related! Drank very smooth but no hiding the subtle kick of alcohol in the background. Well brewed, look forward to the next bottle.


What beer did you have?

 Sorry mate, had to...


----------



## Camo6 (3/8/14)

Haha! Bitch, are you on your phone while I shower? I'm gonna make round two somtink too 'member.


----------



## Mardoo (4/8/14)

Hey Camo6, Cheers for the feedback. Yep, the alcohol standing out is why I changed drink date from now to September, hoping it would ease up a bit. Wasn't thrilled with the lack of balance in that regard.

Funny, thinking about using the three Cascades (US, Oz, and NZ) theoretically they'd all be genetically identical.


----------



## Mardoo (4/8/14)

6. Grainer - Robust Porter..READY TO DRINK.. some lucky boy got treacle stout as well...

Fantastic beer Grainer! Great roast focus. A showcase of roast flavors. I was perfectly satisfied with the mouthfeel, but I'm not a judge, so there you go. Pour me another glass please, in the name of education! The flavors that came out as it developed in the glass were a real treat. Always changing, bit by bit. I tend to like porters along the lines of Fuller's London, but would happily indulge this regularly for a bit of diversion. Roasty McRoastyroast. An empty glass is a terrible end to this all. I like the way it lightened up at the end and the lingering flavors weren't heavy but it cleared up. Cheers!


----------



## Grainer (4/8/14)

Mardoo said:


> 6. Grainer - Robust Porter..READY TO DRINK.. some lucky boy got treacle stout as well...
> 
> Fantastic beer Grainer! Great roast focus. A showcase of roast flavors. I was perfectly satisfied with the mouthfeel, but I'm not a judge, so there you go. Pour me another glass please, in the name of education! The flavors that came out as it developed in the glass were a real treat. Always changing, bit by bit. I tend to like porters along the lines of Fuller's London, but would happily indulge this regularly for a bit of diversion. Roasty McRoastyroast. An empty glass is a terrible end to this all. I like the way it lightened up at the end and the lingering flavors weren't heavy but it cleared up. Cheers!


With reviews like this...Maybe you can review one on my latest Russian Imperial Stouts for me.. lol.. you just gotta make the journey down here !!


----------



## GrumpyPaul (4/8/14)

Mardoo's review are bordering on poetic...


----------



## Mardoo (4/8/14)

Mate, I'm holding back.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (4/8/14)

Mardoo said:


> Mate, I'm holding back.


Don't hold back....If I can re-work the entire Night before Christmas poem into the Night Before Case Swap at least you can do "Ode to an Oatmeal Stout"


----------



## Yob (4/8/14)

speaking of stout.. my swap day cube has bottomed out at 1011 on 1317 and tastes divine from the FV

:beerbang: :icon_drool2: :drinks:


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (4/8/14)

What strain is 1317 mate? Can't seem to get anything from Mr. Google


----------



## Yob (4/8/14)

Dunno, will ask wolfy 

Sorry, 1318


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (4/8/14)

https://www.wyeastlab.com/hb_yeaststrain_detail.cfm?ID=140

London Ale III (Wyeast)


----------



## technobabble66 (4/8/14)

Speaking of the swap day stout, if I chucked a 1.5L tin of BR Amber LME into my 20L do you think it would work ok (as an imperial stout I assume)? 
I bought several Amber LME tins going cheap 10 months ago and recently remembered I hadn't used them yet. 
The problems I can guess would be whether the IBUs will be enough and whether the malt from the tin will be too thin/shallow (as per regular kit /extract beers). 
I quick bit of guesstimating on ianh's spreadsheet suggests the OG would b arnd 1.075, & IBUs arnd 60. 
What do you think?


----------



## Yob (5/8/14)

I dunno mate, it's certainly not a bitter beer, you could always bump that up too I guess.


----------



## Grainer (5/8/14)

13. Damn - English IPA, *ready* to drink, bottled 7 weeks ago. It gets better ea week, so I guess it wont hurt if you leave it some. Don't serve Ice-cold.

This is a brew I had last night and didn't have time to write.. hopefully I remember !

Apprearance: Great creamy cop perish head, clear beer (it was dark so Im guessing) and copper golden.

Aroma: Wifey said it was citrusy.. 
Taste: Never had an English IPA but this certainly is what I imagined it would be like.. Strong malts and medium bitterness.

I enjoyed it so much I forgot to review it last night.. it wend down very quick.


----------



## mofox1 (6/8/14)

6. Grainer - Robust Porter
9. MartinOC - Caledonian Porter on steroids

Had both of these the other night and, oh my god - that was date night for the taste buds.

The Robust Porter was combined the perfect sweetness to match the roast. Lingering bitterness with a slight (pleasant) astringency. This one made me want to sink my teeth into a massive flame grilled steak.

The Caledonian Porter is a Chuck Norris of beers. There's no mistaking that this one was hopped long and hard :lol:. Slight biscuit pushing through the hops with a roasty (and maybe almost smokey?) finish. Certainly a sipper, that was enjoyed an extended duration.

I didn't think I was much into porters, but I certainly am now. I don't even think that most stouts I've had can match the full bodied flavour that came with two swaps.

Cheers! :beerbang:


----------



## Nullnvoid (6/8/14)

Haven't had many of the swap beers yet but reading all these reviews isn't helping! They all sound so good and makes me want to go home and drink them all at once.


----------



## MartinOC (6/8/14)

6. Grainer's Robust Porter.

Thought I'd have a go at this one after the above review.

Nice tan head with a subtle roasty fruitiness on the nose (what yeast did you use?). Full-bodied & a strong choc/roast mid-palate, with a dry & slightly tart finish. The ABV is well-hidden until you give your taste-buds a rest, when it hits you.

Nice one, Centurion!

Sure it's not infected?


----------



## Grainer (6/8/14)

think it was saf-05 .. ill have to check.. i don't use dry yeast very much


----------



## Damn (7/8/14)

21. AJ80 - chocolate vanilla stout : Late notes, drank Last w/end. Forgot what it was except that it was stout. You know I just thought this is very tasty stout that would be devine with desert. The vanilla and choc are very subtle. Part of me thinks it needs more vanilla/choc then part of me thinks it could ruin it. Very nice, I'd like a dozen more and label desert beer. Well done. Inspired to make another stout now. (LoL on top of my crate swap cube which is bubbling away as I waffle)


----------



## Yob (7/8/14)

Damn said:


> ... swap cube which is bubbling away as I waffle


Jus got inside from kegging mine, pretty impressed with both the SSFV and the ancient 1318 that fermented it out..

Cant wait for a Sunday taster :drinks:


----------



## GrumpyPaul (7/8/14)

Just pitched mine.....using the 1728 Scottish Ale yeast I saved from my swap beer. 

Should be something different...


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (8/8/14)

Nice, the yeast that's drunk on bourbon!?


----------



## AJ80 (8/8/14)

Damn said:


> 21. AJ80 - chocolate vanilla stout : Late notes, drank Last w/end. Forgot what it was except that it was stout. You know I just thought this is very tasty stout that would be devine with desert. The vanilla and choc are very subtle. Part of me thinks it needs more vanilla/choc then part of me thinks it could ruin it. Very nice, I'd like a dozen more and label desert beer. Well done. Inspired to make another stout now. (LoL on top of my crate swap cube which is bubbling away as I waffle)


Glad you like it mate - I was expecting (read hoping) the choc and vanilla to be a bit more dominant to be honest. It's there, but subtle.


----------



## AJ80 (8/8/14)

17. Warmbeer - oatmeal stout

Another ripping swap beer! Nothing huge on the aroma, mostly bitter chocolate. Zero head, but not something I'm concerned about. Taste, well, what can I say?? As I'm not a hipster I'll refrain from calling it totes amazeballs, but my word this beer is tasty. Smooth chocolate malt dominates and there's plenty of body from the oatmeal. Carb is low which is spot on for me and the bitterness is well balanced. Damn fine beer mate. Any chance of a recipe?

Between this and relaxedbrewer's, I'm now inspired to brew me an oatmeal stout. Yum!


----------



## GrumpyPaul (8/8/14)

3B-Golden Rooster, drink September

This is the third time I wrote this....twice already and I accidentally hit the back space key to fix a typo and stupid computer thought i wanted to go back to the previous screen.

I give up....so this is the bridged version

Nice beer.

I should have waited till September and it would have been carbed more.
Aroma - awesome and cascade-y
Flavour was a bit on the sweet side (is that crystal malt?)
Colour deep copper amber and clear.

Overall a really nice beer - would be awesome on a hot day it would be very sessionable


----------



## Mardoo (9/8/14)

Cheers Paul. It was 46.5% Maris Otter, 46.5% Boh Pils, 7% Simpsons Pale Crystal. 1.008 FG


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (10/8/14)

Martins caledonian porter is confirmed on steroids, albeit I dont know where caledonia is nor what their porters are supposed to be like!

Loving the sweet aroma, thick malt and dark chocolate body with a slight roasted finish. Top notch effort, put that on top of my porters list thats for sure


----------



## Yob (10/8/14)

Notice, let mine Pour and sit, seems over carbed to me but let breath it out was ok... Sorry.

Ed, was opened at ambient.. Still..


----------



## breakbeer (10/8/14)

Just cracked one of mine, ZERO carbonation. Hoping I accidentally missed this bottle, or it's just been so cold in my garage that it hasn't carbed up


----------



## GrumpyPaul (10/8/14)

3A-Big Brown Cock

One first smell there are the obvious Cascade citrus aroma. As it warmed these were less obivous and you could start to smell the malt backbone. As it got even warmer (I got distracted and let half glass sit for quite a while) tell form the aroma this was a big beer - not sure you how you describe the smell of alcohol, but thats what it is

Appearance - a very dark amber colour. Not cloudy but really hard to see through. I held my phone torch light behind it and still couldnt see through it...but looking though to a bright light the colour is beautiful dark amber.

Flavour is delicious malty, hoppy and alcoholly when warm.....A few of these and I'd be ready for a nap.

Poured a mice thickcreamy head of tiny tight bubbles.

Overall I really enjoyed this....well done Mardoo.


----------



## Mardoo (11/8/14)

Thanks Grumps. That alcohol is giving me the shits. (No, I'm not over-sharing.  ) I've chalked it up to having overpitched and ended up with a too-fast fermentation but I'm not sure that's the reason. Less than 56 hours from go to woe. I barely got the candi syrup in late in the ferment because it went so quickly. However I'm not experienced enough to be sure overpitching is the cause. If anyone has any tips on how to avoid dog's balls alcohol in high-alcohol beers it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## MartinOC (11/8/14)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> Martins caledonian porter is confirmed on steroids, albeit I dont know where caledonia is nor what their porters are supposed to be like!
> 
> Loving the sweet aroma, thick malt and dark chocolate body with a slight roasted finish. Top notch effort, put that on top of my porters list thats for sure


Thanking thee kindly Sir!

I'm quite happy with this, given that my initial swap beer was a flop & this one just HAD to go to the swap.

The Caledonian Brewery is in Edinburgh (yes, THAT one, in Scotland). Their Porter is only about 4% ABV & it's difficult to get a porter that low to have "balance" without getting too roasty. That's why it's my go-to winter porter recipe. However, the Swap beer had 1Kg of dextrose added to it to bump-up the ABV to about 6.5% (it was meant for my partner's uncle) without getting too cloying & having to fart-arse around with extra malt.

If you want the recipe, just shoot me a PM (you won't be the first...!) & I'll cut/paste a long-winded diatribe to bore you shitless. :unsure:


----------



## MartinOC (11/8/14)

GrumpyPaul said:


> 3A-Big Brown Cock
> 
> One first smell there are the obvious Cascade citrus aroma. As it warmed these were less obivous and you could start to smell the malt backbone. As it got even warmer (I got distracted and let half glass sit for quite a while) tell form the aroma this was a big beer - not sure you how you describe the smell of alcohol, but thats what it is
> 
> ...


I just opened this one (not chilled) & I'm wondering if we've got the same beer?

I could see through it just holding it up to the kitchen light.

Yep, definitely Cascades in there, but not a heap of malt on the nose, nor obvious alcohols (ethanol or fusels). It's only once it gets down my throat that I know it's got some real balls to it.

For a high ABV beer, it's got good head retention & leaves a nice lacing on the glass.

Clean, obviously hoppy, dry finish with the darker malts coming-through right at the end.

Deceptively drinkable until your head starts to swim in a sea of puce & aquamarine swirls, underpinned by those dolphins that have a cheeky grin & keep flapping their wings in a sort-of taunting, belly-dancing enticement that just makes you want to....Oh, I'll just shut-up now :huh:

Is it bed-time yet??


----------



## Mardoo (11/8/14)

I was actually thinking about puce the other day...


----------



## Damn (12/8/14)

15. Camo6 - Rye AIPA: IMO this was carbed right. Only had rye once or twice before. Excellent brew I'm calling it an wholemeal IPA. Enjoyed this thoroughly.


----------



## Grainer (12/8/14)

5. GrumpyPaul - Scottish 80 aged on bourbon soaked oak READY TO DRINK. bottled about 8 weeks ago
Gorgeous beer...
Appearance:: Head was a little fluffy and diminished slowly, beautiful crystal clear deep ruby colour
Aroma: Devine when I opened the bottle, however quickly faded .. oak is very subtle. With more bourbon coming through in the aftertaste. however I am comparing to my recent imperial stout.. this is just right for this beer..
Light body medium to high carbonation probably a bit high for what I was expecting in this beer.
Tastes great mate.. very good job! too busy drinking to review !!


----------



## GrumpyPaul (13/8/14)

Grainer said:


> Tastes great mate.. very good job! too busy drinking to review !!


Thanks for the feedback - glad you enjoyed it.

Ironically, at the time your post came through last night I was drinking a glass of version 2 of this brew that I did with twice the Oak.

Swap version had 1g/l oak
Version 2 had 2g/l oak

Version 2 the oak is a much more obvious than the swap beer - If I was to brew it a third time I reckon the right amount of oak is somewhere between the two versions


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (13/8/14)

GrumpyPaul said:


> Thanks for the feedback - glad you enjoyed it.
> 
> Ironically, at the time your post came through last night I was drinking a glass of version 2 of this brew that I did with twice the Oak.
> 
> ...


Which version did I get (just to complicate things)?


----------



## GrumpyPaul (13/8/14)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Which version did I get (just to complicate things)?


You got the same one - I had a bottle left over from the swap. So that's what was sent to you.

Version two is kegged. - nothing in bottles.


----------



## Grainer (13/8/14)

9. MartinOC - Caledonian Porter on steroids

Appearance Deep ruby red with a rich tanned head, although a little on the small side that demninishes

Aroma: Malt with alcohol behind it.. maybe a bit strong for a Porter, Mollassas and chocolate with rich plum dominating, Good clarity

Mouthfeel: Incorrect for a porter.. I learnt this as mine is incorrect as well.. requires more mouthfeel.

I still think there is diacetyl or something????, but a judge can tell you that I am only guessing as I am not a judge....


----------



## r055c0 (14/8/14)

Finally got off my arse and picked up my beers from Yob's house last night (apologies again for leaving my stuff lying around for so long), all day at work today I was drooling at the thought of getting stuck in and I'd knocked the top off one before my car keys had hit the kitchen bench when I got home this evening.

Of course the first thing I had to jam into my mouth was Mardoo's Big Brown Cock. I've never been one for beer tasting reviews but here goes:

A light aroma of hops belies the flavoursome punch of the first sip, big malty flavours mix well with the fresh hoppy bitterness. The mouthfeel is just right and the smoothness makes the alcohol % hard to believe. Out of ten I'd rate it delightful!

Cheers


----------



## GrumpyPaul (14/8/14)

19. Nullnvoid - Amber

This poured a beatiful thick creamy coloured head that stuck around for most of the glass. Really nice lacing....

The colour is a Deep Copper and the clarity is amazing - this beer poured brilliantly clear.

Very subtle hop aroma

Flavour - was well balanced. It was really nice to have a simple beer that wasn't super hoppy and loaded with aroma (I've been drinking lots of IPAs lately).

Overall I really enjoyed this beer - Good job


----------



## Nullnvoid (14/8/14)

Wow thank you. Glad you liked it. 

Must say I have been very nervous. It's only a kit beer and after some of the fantastic beers I have been tasting I was wondering what I had done and whether it was up to scratch to all your beers.

But as I always say. As long as I like it and can drink it, that's all that matters hey!


----------



## MartinOC (14/8/14)

Don't get scared-off by kits, mate. We all started with them & I've tasted some great kit beers (one of the Canberra brewers put-on a lambic with a kit/kilo & a kilo of raspberries at the last ANHC Club night & it was superb!).

The only thing to ask yourself is how much control you want over your beers before you eventually get sucked into the vortex of AG


----------



## Yob (14/8/14)

9. Caledonian porter.

Poured at ambient, low to medium carbonation, tan head that fades fast (my glass perhaps?) medium to full bodied behemoth of a beer, some lingering warmth and a lingering bitterness,quite dry on the palate though so a lovely play, throughout, roasty/chocolate aroma..

How big is this beer? A very nice beer, would love to see an oaked version


----------



## MartinOC (14/8/14)

Thanks, Yob. That's pretty-much how I feel about it too.

6.5% ABV (A basic recipe I've played-around with for years, with 1Kg of dextrose added just to bump-up the ABV without it getting cloying/sweet). That's why the head doesn't stick-around.

It was meant to be for my partner's Uncle as a "thanks" for giving me an old 18-gallon keg, but my original swap beer was (as you know!) lacklustre, so this got pressed into service for the swap. His loss, you guys' gain 

Dunno about oaking ('though the idea intrigues me..). The only thing I DO want to try is the same beer with Wyeast 1335 (one of the Adnams strains).

I'll get around to it once I get electricity in the new shed (TOMORROW!!!!).


----------



## r055c0 (15/8/14)

Friday Froffy time, just cracked open Damn's English IPA. Smooth is the word here, not overly hoppy or bitter, plenty of sweet caramel, a good thick off white head and pretty clear. A really enjoyable beer, I'd be happy to drink this all afternoon


----------



## Grainer (15/8/14)

Had Idzys brew a few nights ago.. very pleasant light brew.. easy to drink.. good job mate


----------



## mofox1 (15/8/14)

Grainer said:


> Had Idzys brew a few nights ago.. very pleasant light brew.. easy to drink.. good job mate


It certainly was. Could do with a few more of those tonight, *seriously* sessionable.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (15/8/14)

I tried Damn - English IPA while I tried my new rig tonight.

I was too busy mucking around getting everything right to pay attention to the be, so here is my review.

It was very nice I want more.....this is an awesome beer to drink while brewing.

Seriously what I do remember - nice hoppy aroma, nice head, nice clarity, not super hoppy bitterness for an IPA but still really nice.

I also tried Rossco's bottle bomb Rye IPA.

after it finished gushing there was about 3/4 of a pint glass left - which was a real shame as this was a really good beer that I really wanted more of.


----------



## Nullnvoid (16/8/14)

MartinOC said:


> Don't get scared-off by kits, mate. We all started with them & I've tasted some great kit beers (one of the Canberra brewers put-on a lambic with a kit/kilo & a kilo of raspberries at the last ANHC Club night & it was superb!).
> 
> The only thing to ask yourself is how much control you want over your beers before you eventually get sucked into the vortex of AG


Haha very true. I'm increasingly adding lots of extras and have started reading up on BIAB. So I fear it won't be too much longer 
It's just so damn much fun!


----------



## MartinOC (16/8/14)

Grainer said:


> 9. MartinOC - Caledonian Porter on steroids
> 
> Appearance Deep ruby red with a rich tanned head, although a little on the small side that demninishes
> 
> ...


I gave a bottle of this to a mate of mine who's BJCP qualified & his response was "better than average", which is a REAL compliment from the guy - he doesn't hold back on being blunt, so if he thought there was diacetyl, he would've said-so. I fermented at 18C & gave it a 3-day diacetyl rest anyway @ 20C-ish, so there shouldn't be any.

I disagree that both our porters lacked mouthfeel. In fact, I'd say we both got a bit too much.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (17/8/14)

As per the post in my MrsGrumpy is away thread.

My son, another mate and I had a tasting night of the swap beers last night.

This is the aftermath...





I'm sorry to say - that there aren't any detailed comments.

The ones that stuck out were

mofox1's Citra APA
Yobs APA
Idzy's Steam beer.

Sadly two were flat as a tack

"Wedgetail Brewery Irish Red" not sure who's this is but it had the very nice label - still quite tasty, and would have been pretty good with a few bubbles.
DJ_L3ThAL's Chestnut Pilsner - also flat as a tack.
Finished the night with MartinOC's Caledonian Porter. Man that thing was smooth - and was just the ideal way to finish the night.

Thank you very much to all you boys for the delicious beers


----------



## r055c0 (18/8/14)

I shared a bottle of Black n Tan's "The Witches Cauldron" American Imperial Red Ale with my father in law last night, I wish I hadn't shared it now 

It had the same sort of flavour as the bridge rd red ale but so much bigger in the mouth, really smooth and almost velvety, it took me a good 30 minutes to sip my way through the glass and as it warmed it improved further turning into a really rich beer. I absolutley loved it, well done!


----------



## Damn (18/8/14)

7. Mick (mofox1) - Citra APA.: Big fluffy head, dark red/brown, clear. This was my last beer for the night and what a finish. An APA I will strive to get close to, plenty of hops, I would of said IPA. I fell asleep with 1/2 bottle warming next to me and it got better. Maybe I served too cold. Beautiful drop. Thank you.


----------



## Grainer (21/8/14)

hmm..some more of those beers should be carved up soon.. about 18 bottles to go


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (22/8/14)

Yep popped a stack of the "give a few weeks" beers into fridge last night, let the onslaught begin.

Had the witches cauldron imperial red ale last night also. I dont have much experience in red ales but I did enjoy the creaminess in the head, was definitely a bit of hot alcohol on my palate but guess thats horses for courses with a lot of imperial beers? Good job overall it had a nice 5mm thick creamy head all the way down my pint glass and was a very well clarified brew


----------



## AJ80 (22/8/14)

19. Nullnvoid - Amber Ale

Mate, this is delicious. Nice and malty with an almost sugary aroma. I would have liked a touch more bitterness, but that's my default!! Awesome head retention and a lovely amber (funny that) appearance. Well brewed mate.


----------



## AJ80 (29/8/14)

5. GrumpyPaul - Scottish 80 aged on bourbon soaked oak

Wow. Just wow. Paul, I could sniff this beer forever mate - smells delightful. The oak is definitely there both in aroma and flavour. The oak is balanced really well for my taste, I wouldn't want any more. Nice alcohol warmth in the belly, but certainly not in the mouth. My only problem...I've shared this bottle with a mate...


----------



## GrumpyPaul (30/8/14)

Thanks for the feedback AJ80...glad you liked it


----------



## AJ80 (30/8/14)

1. Yob - APA

Lovely beer mate. Yes, was over carbed coming out of the bottle, but has settled down nicely. Firm, clean bitterness which I'm loving and a hop flavour to die for. Nothing too big on the aroma, but the hop flavour is where it's at with this one. Nicely balanced with the malt - perfect for an evening in the shed knocking out a hoppy lager. Would love to know the hop combo if you're happy to share. 

As an aside, loving the case swap thing. I can honestly say I've enjoyed every beer I've tried so far. On one hand, it's great to try so many new beers. On the other, it's cruel that I've only got one of each...


----------



## AJ80 (30/8/14)

GrumpyPaul said:


> Thanks for the feedback AJ80...glad you liked it


A pleasure mate. Like would be an understatement ;-)


----------



## carpedaym (31/8/14)

Nullnvoid's Am. Amber
Beautiful to look at, red and clear as a whistle. Maybe some late american hops. Initially I thought there was some biscuitiness but I lost that as it warmed up and the strong brown sugar and toffee came through. Supporting bitterness, suitable for style. Long sweet finish (could be a little drier). If this was my beer, I'd be very happy with it and would look forward to serving it with friends as well as enjoying it myself. 
Aside: This was my missus' first beer after finishing a detox. Ambers are her favourite and she had an elated look on her face the whole time. She said it had a "very deep flavour", whatever that means

Grainer's Robust
Burnt cereal aroma with some alcohol. Light malt flavour with mild roasted graininess. Some choc notes came through as it warmed up. Fantastic mouthfeel; the carbonation level really showcased this beer well.

Damn EIPA
I hadn't had an English IPA before and not knowing what to expect, kept my expectations restrained. They were far exceeded! Just a big-but-not-too-big, well-rounded beer. Buggered if I can put the taste into words on this one, but really enjoyable and has opened my eyes to the style. 

Camo6 Rye IPA
Moderate hop aroma (could be higher), nice caramel maltiness and good hop bitterness and flavour coming through in the flavour. As you stated, carbonation could have been a little higher, but I'm fairly certain my swap beer is going to be on the low side myself, so no stones thrown from me on that! Would definitely drink more of this.


----------



## Black n Tan (31/8/14)

DJ_L3THAL Chestnut Pilsner

Appearance/ body: Pours a hazy straw colour with very low carbonation. No head or lacing consistent with low carbonation, but I am sure the chestnut have affected the head and are probably responsible for haziness. Needs more carbonation. A bit of carbonic bite would be nice.

Aroma: citrus and passionfruit, no malt or chestnuts

Taste: Moderate citrus and passionfruit new world hops dominate. Cant taste the malt nor the chestnuts, although I am unsure what to expect. Clean fermentation.

Overall: a really enjoyable beer that would be improved with more carbonation. Not sure if the chestnuts are evident. Overall a really enjoyable new world pilsner. Good job.


----------



## AJ80 (31/8/14)

3A - Mardoo - American brown ale

This is a biiiiiiiiiig beer. I've come down with a bit if a cold which is impacting on my ability to taste/smell unfortunately, but what I can taste is delicious. Lovely fruity hop flavour which is balanced by the malt. Bitterness is spot on to my taste. No hot fusals for me, but certainly gives a nice warmth in the belly. This is a very enjoyable beer and I'm stoked I've somehow snagged a second bottle of it (along with a 3B)!! Well brewed mate.


----------



## Grainer (1/9/14)

8. Relaxed brewer - Oatmeal stout

Blew its top and lost a bit of brew.
Appearance: Huge head that faded very quick, Dark with sediment that got blew up from opening the brew. No head after about 1 min. 

Aroma: Strong chocolate roasts..

Taste.. Nice mouth feel and bitterness. Very solid roast and carbonation a little too much for me.

Overall pleasant brew


----------



## Grainer (1/9/14)

8. Relaxed brewer - ESB

Over carbonated.. hard to get the glass even 1/2 full, Huge Head, Crystal amber colour, light malts my wife said she smells strawberries & caramel, with sweetness, mild alcohol and bitterness. was expecting a little more, mind u I have not had very many ESBs.


----------



## Grainer (1/9/14)

10b Chocolate almond stout..

Have to admit this smells weird.. I dropped it so my fault.. but yeah weird..

Let it settle for quite a while..maybe over carbonated??? Tastes weird mate...u got some funky stuff join on here..lol

Strong nutty almond smells .. did you use extract ?? Good experiment, but don't think its my thing ...


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (4/9/14)

Grainer said:


> 10b Chocolate almond stout..
> 
> Have to admit this smells weird.. I dropped it so my fault.. but yeah weird..
> 
> ...


Just opened mine, big time gusher. Lucky its in a PET bottle otherwise we'd have another bomb. Its still gushing in my sink and half the bottle has gushed out. Hoping to get a taste of what is left :-(


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (4/9/14)

10b Meats - Chocolate Almomd Stout

As above has gushing issue. Tasted this and it reminds me of a choc stout I brewed and I think I use too much choc malt as it has a similar taste, hard to explain other than a fuzzy burnt flavour that doesnt belong. The roast flavour is probably a bit too overpowering, nothing to bring it back. Also agree with Grainer there is a slightly eggy smell in the background of this on the nose.


17. Warmbeer - Scapegoat oatmeal stout

Now I think I finally know what an oatmeal stout is supposed to feel like in the mouth. This is so thick it to me pushes into porter territory but has got clear roast flavour in the background. No head and not much carbonation other than thin ring around edge, this is maybe intentional to keep the mouthfeel?
Anyway im enjoying this muchly, giving me warm feelings inside. Thanks


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (5/9/14)

16. micbrew - Irish Red Ale

This is the second irish red ive had, didn't think they were my cup of tea the first one (bridge rd brewers version), but this is lovely! Interesting colour almost deep purple/burgundy. Low carbonation which suits the flavour, slight foam ring lacing my glass. Very slight bitterness lets the malts shine, nutty aftertaste is great. Aroma is sweet and malty, yum! Sorry ny descriptors are n00b hope it doesnt take anything away from this beer. A+ thanks!


----------



## carpedaym (6/9/14)

I'm bringing forward my recommendation to drink _10A - CarpeDaym's Summer Ale _as of now

It ain't gettin' any more carbed, and the hops starting to fade a little. Looking forward to hearing feedback.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (7/9/14)

Didn't get that one in my set unfortunately was only one missing :-(


----------



## AJ80 (7/9/14)

10A - CarpeDaym's Summer Ale

As I'm easily led, I snuck my bottle of this in the fridge last night and daym indeed. Very easy drinking, in fact quite refreshing after a sunny day. Fruity hops balanced well with the dry finish. This would be a great gateway beer for anyone who is only dipping their toe into the world outside of megaswill. My only criticism is my bottle was almost flat...with a bit more fizz this would be a real winner! That said, I'm still definitely enjoying it!


----------



## carpedaym (8/9/14)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> Didn't get that one in my set unfortunately was only one missing :-(


You must have gotten the 10B Almond Stout from Meats instead.



AJ80 said:


> 10A - CarpeDaym's Summer Ale
> 
> As I'm easily led, I snuck my bottle of this in the fridge last night and daym indeed. Very easy drinking, in fact quite refreshing after a sunny day. Fruity hops balanced well with the dry finish. This would be a great gateway beer for anyone who is only dipping their toe into the world outside of megaswill. My only criticism is my bottle was almost flat...with a bit more fizz this would be a real winner! That said, I'm still definitely enjoying it!


I think I've finally come to understand the cause of my ongoing carbonation issues—my teaspoon set is wildly inaccurate, causing me to under priming. I'm sorry to the half of you who have to put up with my semi-flat beer  Otherwise, thanks for the feedback!


----------



## JB (8/9/14)

Hmmm, I'm a few tastings behind & will add what I've noted here & there at the time ...

*Idzy's Cali common*

My first Cali common. Beautiful Idz, love it! Nice light golden color, nice clarity, great carb. Nice crisp, light fruitiness, citrus flavour & hop aroma. This will be a perfect, delicious summer beverage. If you haven't posted the recipe (l'll go back & check) please do, thanks mate!


*GrumpyPaul - Scottish 80*

A magnificent beer Grumpy! Nice carb & deep copper colour, clarity I'd good, I don't pick up bourbon aroma, but definitely the oak aroma. Really like the oak & bourbon(?) warmth. Still a bit cold though, I'll let her warm up a bit ... geez, I couldn't get enough of this one. Cheers


*Nullnvoid - Amber Ale*

A beautiful looking beer, deep rich colour, nicely carbed, nice 'honey like' aroma, really nice full flavour. Very enjoyable ale.


*Whiteferret - Irish Red Ale*

Held up to the light, can really see the deep, deep red colour. Nice malty molasses aroma. Low carb, true to style, right? Flavour is delicious, sweet English malty flavours. Clean tasting, have a bit left in the bottle, we'll let it warm up slightly ... yum.




*Black n Tan - "The Witches Cauldron" American Imperial Red Ale (partial stein beer)*

Oh baby. Deep dark red color. Deep, dark, delicious flavor. Mmmmm yuuuuummmm. Good tight head, nice lacing. Nice mild hop flavour. I'm now officially a Stein beer fan! Love it mate, thank you.

Also had Mick's (mofox1) Citra APA & Relaxed brewer's ESB - really enjoyed them both, didn't write anything down though. Written some absolute garbage about a couple of others, also found this for big Nath's Pilsner:


*DJ Leathal - chestnut pilsner*
Light copper colour, light carb that fades, aroma , crisp & woody flavours, ... & that's all I got down, how good is that review? :blink:

Note to self, don't do tastings after a heap of other beer :unsure:


----------



## GrumpyPaul (8/9/14)

JB said:


> *GrumpyPaul - Scottish 80*
> 
> A magnificent beer Grumpy! Nice carb & deep copper colour, clarity I'd good, I don't pick up bourbon aroma, but definitely the oak aroma. Really like the oak & bourbon(?) warmth. Still a bit cold though, I'll let her warm up a bit ... geez, I couldn't get enough of this one. Cheers
> 
> ...


JB - thanks for the review.

I am stoked to hear everyone is enjoying this beer, its been getting good feedback all round. Have just entered my last bottle of the second batch of this recipe I did in Vicbrew.

And I also second the notion of not doing tastings when you drink a heap of beer (scroll back and see how detailed I was when we did 16 in one night)


----------



## Grainer (8/9/14)

Shiat.. the pressure is on I got case swap and now my brew clubs swap to comment on !!! this is hard work .. feel like I'm becoming an alcoholic for everyone else !!


----------



## JB (9/9/14)

MartinOC - Caledonian Porter

Low carb at first, so gave this a vigorous pour. Deep, dark brown in colour. Low aroma, still cold though. Trying to pin point the flavour ... is roasted malts, hint of choc & dried fruit, maybe licorice? Some alcohol warmth coming through, persists to the finish  lowish bitterness, a little bit spicy. A different beverage to my normal fare, enjoyed it, thanks Martin.


----------



## JB (9/9/14)

Warmbeer - 'Scapegoat' oatmeal stout - poured out cold bit left to warm up.

Mmmmmm. I've been looking into doing an oatmeal stout & this has convinced me that I should. Sooo creamy smooth, medium full bodied, so smooth. Nice caramelly, nutty, roasty flavours. This is delicious! Makes me happy in my pants. Cheers!


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (9/9/14)

Go JB!!!!!!! Mid week brewskis FTW!!!


----------



## AJ80 (12/9/14)

9. MartinOC - Caledonian Porter on steroids.

Yum yum yummy yum yum. Bitter chocolate and coffee on the nose. Not great head retention, but a brilliant rich scarlet when held to the light. Full bodied and low cab with a bitter dark chocolate taste that's dominating. Loving this beer. Simply delicious - glad I've snagged a copy of the recipe for this one!

Cheers Martin.


----------



## MartinOC (12/9/14)

'Glad you liked it, mate. I do TRY to make good beers (when I ACTUALLY make them!!).

I'm entering my last available bottle in Vicbrew, so if anyone hasn't opened theirs so far, please hold onto it just in case I get a prize & need another one for the Nationals....

I'll re-create it & provide you with multiple bottles in return....


----------



## Yob (12/9/14)

10a Carpedaym Summer ale.

OG? FG?

Quite dry and light bodied, slight haze I'd attribute to the well balanced hops in this beer, very well balanced indeed, low to very low carb but is probably due to the season more than anything else, quite a dangerous summer ale at %5.1, doesn't taste it.. I could see summer being quite messy with this recipe 

Nice one


----------



## Yob (12/9/14)

7 mofox: citra apa 

Big fluffy head that dissipates, big aroma (me like) big hop presence on the palate up front though I think there could be More bitterness to balance, lively colour to it, deep amber to ruby, lovely clarity, filtered? 

I feel a slightly higher mash rest/step would have done this beer well for the bit of extra body... Dammit I wish I had more of this to her into tonight. 

Mash temp? OG/FG?


----------



## carpedaym (12/9/14)

Yob said:


> 10a Carpedaym Summer ale. OG? FG?
> 
> ...slight haze...
> 
> ...low to very low carb


1047 to 1008(!) I wasn't planning on it being a 5.1%, it just attenuated like a hound. US-05 if I didn't put it on the label.

I BIAB and no chill, so plenty of culprits to point the finger at for haze.

Low carb because I didn't prime it enough  . I find this the hardest part of brewing, as a bottler. So much rides on getting the carbonation right, and you can't just tweak the dials like you can in a keg.


----------



## manticle (12/9/14)

MartinOC said:


> 'Glad you liked it, mate. I do TRY to make good beers (when I ACTUALLY make them!!).
> 
> I'm entering my last available bottle in Vicbrew, so if anyone hasn't opened theirs so far, please hold onto it just in case I get a prize & need another one for the Nationals....
> 
> I'll re-create it & provide you with multiple bottles in return....


Indian giver


----------



## MartinOC (12/9/14)

Oh, Please, I didn't know it was that good until I tried it, then folks agreed it was actually that good....


----------



## manticle (13/9/14)

So you brought what you believed to be an under par effort to a case swap? Frankly, I'm disgusted and if you were my son, I'd look forward to judging it next weekend..


----------



## technobabble66 (13/9/14)

Hey M O'C, i've still got a bottle. I was actually gonna tuck in to it tonight until i read this 
(Caledonian accent ON) Ay'll save it fo ye, jus lemme know if ya need it. Or lemme know when ye don't need it.

PS: Don't listen to Mants, i'm sure everyone's ok with you palming off what you thought was a shite beer onto the other swappers :unsure: ...


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (13/9/14)

It's a VERY nice beer........ I can look after it as safe keeping if you like!??


----------



## MartinOC (13/9/14)

OK, I'll bite.....

I brewed a pretty standard Aussie Pale Ale for the swap & it was definitely no good, so I subbed it with the porter I put into the case swap (which was meant for my partner's Uncle). Then I drank what was left-over except for one bottle (which I found amongst my swap beers) & decided to enter Vicbrew for the first time in over 10 years!!

Thanks, Tecno. I'll get back to you after next weekend one way or the other....


----------



## manticle (13/9/14)

Pulling your leg mate.


----------



## MartinOC (13/9/14)

I know! I took the bait anyway...

Judging Porters next weekend, eh? I can get that changed y'know....


----------



## mofox1 (13/9/14)

Yob said:


> 7 mofox: citra apa
> 
> Big fluffy head that dissipates, big aroma (me like) big hop presence on the palate up front though I think there could be More bitterness to balance, lively colour to it, deep amber to ruby, lovely clarity, filtered?
> 
> ...


Extract! (Briess cans) My kit wasn't quite ready in time, although I did an AG version of this in earlier Aug (pretty damn close - and yeah, I upped the BUs!)

It was a pilsen, bavarian wheat/barley and golden LME blend in a 2:2:1 ratio. Plus a good hit of dark and light crystal malts.

Made up 50L of this, so there is still some kicking around... probably starting to lose aroma by now so I should get stuck into it 

*Edit:* Spleeing.


----------



## Mardoo (13/9/14)

Those Briess extracts are great.


----------



## manticle (13/9/14)

MartinOC said:


> I know! I took the bait anyway...
> 
> Judging Porters next weekend, eh? I can get that changed y'know....





MartinOC said:


> I know! I took the bait anyway...
> 
> Judging Porters next weekend, eh? I can get that changed y'know....


You know I won't have any idea what I'm judging until about 8 minutes before the calibration beer. Porters would be good though.


----------



## Yob (13/9/14)

I've got a bottle labled 4 but it's a stout.. Came as a bit of a shock to pour..

Medium to high carb, tan head of large bubbles that faded moderately quickly, roasty aroma and dry to medium bodied that suits the beer, subtle battering and a moderate hop presence rat I feel is a nice balance 

Some warmth following a sip so judging it reasonably high alcohol but the FIL and I ate enjoying it 

Technology, is this yours or some random?


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (13/9/14)

mofox1 said:


> Extract! (Briess cans) My kit wasn't quite ready in time, although I did an AG version of this in earlier Aug (pretty damn close - and yeah, I upped the BUs!)
> 
> It was a pilsen, bavarian wheat/barley and golden LME blend in a 2:2:1 ratio. Plus a good hit of dark and light crystal malts.
> 
> ...


Had it today mate, lovely beer! Aroma was magic! You're taking the piss calling it an APA with that colour though amiright? ;-)


----------



## technobabble66 (13/9/14)

Yob said:


> I've got a bottle labled 4 but it's a stout.. Came as a bit of a shock to pour..
> 
> Medium to high carb, tan head of large bubbles that faded moderately quickly, roasty aroma and dry to medium bodied that suits the beer, subtle battering and a moderate hop presence rat I feel is a nice balance
> 
> ...


Hey Jesse. Yeah it's mine. It's meant to be an Old Ale, something like a Theakstons Old Peculier. You've drunk it 2 weeks too early!! I actually had a sample stubby last night - much improved over the last 4wks, but still not where I wanted it. Maybe I should've said to drink it in November. I think it's ~6-6.5%. 
I hope it was well enjoyed!


----------



## Yob (13/9/14)

6 robust porter.

Know shite all about this style but here's my impression. 

Almost black, pours a nice tan head but fades very fast, at 6.2% I'm not surprised, doesn't taste it though. 
Slight roasty aroma but not overly strong, medium to full bodied with some astringency and coffee up front, moderate to high bitterness with little to no hop flavours, no noticeable ester profile. Very low carbonation. 

Is a nice beer but lacks the finish due to the carbonation letting it down I think.

Like to try one fully carbed, spewing I'm not drinking this at home, I'd have decanted and force carbed in a PET


----------



## Grainer (13/9/14)

This one was slightly undercarbed.. ti was after my bottle bomb that hit me.. so I under carved the next few batches LOL


----------



## Grainer (13/9/14)

18. Imperial ESB

Never had a Imperial ESB before ..so I don't know if it is to style??

No head, little haze ..but hard to see in dark LOL
English hops..EKG?? bitter finish with caramel roast malts dominating

Pleasant beer for a mid session drink


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (13/9/14)

I'm having JB's Imperial ESB at the moment to, lovely bitterness, malts almost cover the ABV, just a subtle hint of its strength. What ABV is it, 7%ish?
Good stuff mate, really enjoying it in front of the fire!!!


----------



## mofox1 (13/9/14)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> Had it today mate, lovely beer! Aroma was magic! You're taking the piss calling it an APA with that colour though amiright? ;-)


Heh - thanks. Aroma was decent Citra & Cascade additions 60/30/15/5 and dry hopped.

I think I mentioned somewhere that it should've been listed as a gold/amber. Metric buttload of crystal in there. Over a kilo for the 50L batch, half of which was caramunich III. Hence the not paleness.


----------



## Yob (13/9/14)

Idzy's cal common. 

Changed glassware coz the head dissipated quickly again, no change..

Very pale straw with great clarity, low to medium carbonation, pronounced bitterness but somehow balanced with a beer of such a light body.

Didn't like anchor steam when I tried it but love this example of the style Adam, there are more/different hops than northern brewer in this to get the floral notes it carries yeah?

What was the yeast and temps on this out of curiosity? 

Overall, light and refreshing, dayuum mad summer smasher.


----------



## mofox1 (13/9/14)

Mardoo's big one has come out again.

3B: Smells great. Looks fantastic, just shy of crystal clear. BIG initial hit of flavour, but overtaken quite quickly by alcohol. Once the alcohol goes it's back to a pleasant lingering bitterness. Didn't quite have the aroma I was expecting, possibly could have opened this one a few weeks earlier?

All in all, great drop. Looking forward to more Big Dicks. And that's quite enough for tonight.


----------



## JB (14/9/14)

Grainer said:


> 18. Imperial ESB
> 
> Never had a Imperial ESB before ..so I don't know if it is to style??
> 
> ...


Cheers John, EKG, Fuggles & Cascade hop additions for flavour / aroma additions.


----------



## JB (14/9/14)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> I'm having JB's Imperial ESB at the moment to, lovely bitterness, malts almost cover the ABV, just a subtle hint of its strength. What ABV is it, 7%ish?
> Good stuff mate, really enjoying it in front of the fire!!!


Thanks Nath, yes mate this is a 7%er
Man fires are made for beer ... or is it the other way around? ...


----------



## r055c0 (19/9/14)

Just cracked open a chestnut pilsner. My hat is off. Outstanding.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (19/9/14)

ro55c0 said:


> Just cracked open a chestnut pilsner. My hat is off. Outstanding.


Thanks mate, I've got two bottles left for myself I've been meaning to crack one open to check the carbonation as a few have stated it was flat. Haven't got the lager in bottle carbonation thing down pat but the last one I tried early definitely had bubbles. Perhaps due to the temperatures the yeast stratifies and only some of the bottles had enough yeast to munch the sugar?

If tomorrow afternoon is sunny, I'll check my second last bottle


----------



## Grainer (19/9/14)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> Thanks mate, I've got two bottles left for myself I've been meaning to crack one open to check the carbonation as a few have stated it was flat. Haven't got the lager in bottle carbonation thing down pat but the last one I tried early definitely had bubbles. Perhaps due to the temperatures the yeast stratifies and only some of the bottles had enough yeast to munch the sugar?
> 
> If tomorrow afternoon is sunny, I'll check my second last bottle


mines been waiting patiently in the fridge


----------



## Camo6 (19/9/14)

My bottle was carbed perfectly DJ. A cracking beer. Huuuge passionfruit aroma. My mind kept telling me I was holding a Passiona right before I took a sip. Is niice, great success!


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (20/9/14)

Cheers Camo, thanks heaps for the feedback


----------



## JB (20/9/14)

Speaking of porters (um, no wrong thread):

Grainer - RIP6

Nice John. Low carb, picking up roasted raisiny flavours. Mmmm, mmmm, mmmm, smooth, smooth, smooth. Hints of choc too. What's the abv? Delish. Cheers


----------



## Grainer (20/9/14)

think its about 6-7 from memory


----------



## Grainer (20/9/14)

Might crack open the chestnut tonight..shoulda defiantly carved by now...


----------



## Grainer (20/9/14)

DJ_L3ThAL: Chestnut Pilsner,

Appearance: Clear as glass with a nice small head with longevity very light amber
Aroma: Definantly a pilsner.. can really smelt he chestnut 
Mouthfeel: maybe a little more than expected but still very nice.. would have been nicer if it was a little more crisp
Im trying real hard..maybe a little chestnut after taste.

I really enjoyed this.. it was a good brew and easily worth the wait.. great brew with my german sausages, rotti and sauerkraut dinner my miss made me


----------



## AJ80 (20/9/14)

13. Damn - English IPA

Deep amber colour (slight haze) with a great fluffy off white head that lasts. Not heaps on the nose, a little bready sweetness (if that makes sense). Taste is fantastic - very firm bitterness which I'm loving. Some malt sweetness which is nicely balanced with spicy hop flavour. Very enjoyable drop mate.


----------



## AJ80 (21/9/14)

15. Camo6 - rye AIPA

Lovely beer mate. Fruity and bitter, yet balanced well with the spicy rye. Some haze (meh), but overall a really enjoyable beer.

Edit: for me the carb is spot on. Certainly not under and definitely not over.


----------



## MartinOC (25/9/14)

*Urgent request:*

Anyone still have an unopened bottle of my Porter (#9) & willing to part with it? It got 1st at Vicbrew, so I'm looking for a Nat's entry to submit.

Technobabble has offered me his bottle, but it's a bit of a stuff-around to coordinate with him to collect from Reservoir & if I can find someone closer (I'm in East Doncaster), it would be great.

I'm going to re-brew the beer & will happily replace the bottle I take with multiples in return.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (25/9/14)

MartinOC said:


> *Urgent request:*
> 
> Anyone still have an unopened bottle of my Porter (#9) & willing to part with it? It got 1st at Vicbrew, so I'm looking for a Nat's entry to submit.
> 
> ...


I do Martin.


----------



## Nullnvoid (25/9/14)

Pretty sure I haven't got around drinking it yet either. Pickup could be Cockatoo or Clayton if either of those was convenient.

Willing to give it up for the good cause


----------



## MartinOC (25/9/14)

Thanks, Guys. I need to get it to another Committee member in Boronia, so Paul's offer would seem to be the perfect solution.

Paul, I'll PM you.


----------



## Grainer (25/9/14)

If I have mine, you can grab it.. there are more comps soon that could be entered..ill check for u, Porters get better as they age


----------



## AJ80 (25/9/14)

I know it's kind of selfish Martin, but I'm glad I drank mine weeks ago - it was a very delicious drop!


----------



## MartinOC (25/9/14)

AJ80 said:


> I know it's kind of selfish Martin, but I'm glad I drank mine weeks ago - it was a very delicious drop!


No problems, sport! I intended for it to be drunk. It was only that I found a bottle in my own swap crate (& being convinced to become a WortHog to score points for the "Barney" that I entered it at all. My own stupid fault for not holding onto more bottles for myself...

Glad you enjoyed it


----------



## AJ80 (25/9/14)

Sorry - should have added good luck for the nationals!!


----------



## Grainer (25/9/14)

Sorry must have drunk it


----------



## AJ80 (28/9/14)

7. Mick (mofox1) - Citra APA.

Nice beer mate. Very slight fruit on the nose and am concerned I might have left this one too long to drink (faded hops?). For me, this tastes and looks more like an English amber ale than an APA and I wouldn't be surprised if you went reasonably heavy with the speciality grains (both colour and flavour lead me to this). Carb was a little high on opening, but settled down quickly. Still, a very tasty brew.


----------



## mofox1 (28/9/14)

AJ80 said:


> 7. Mick (mofox1) - Citra APA.
> 
> Nice beer mate. Very slight fruit on the nose and am concerned I might have left this one too long to drink (faded hops?). For me, this tastes and looks more like an English amber ale than an APA and I wouldn't be surprised if you went reasonably heavy with the speciality grains (both colour and flavour lead me to this). Carb was a little high on opening, but settled down quickly. Still, a very tasty brew.


Spot on... I'm gradually learning restraint! The last couple of brews have have only a dash of crystal.

I'm drinking the very last one at the moment, and loving it.


----------



## Mardoo (28/9/14)

I concur. I really enjoyed your beer Mofox1. Easy drinking and moreish. Could have easily had a couple pints. There was this great spiciness to it to my palate. Do you know what that was and how you got it?


----------



## Grainer (28/9/14)

Love Citra hops


----------



## AJ80 (28/9/14)

mofox1 said:


> Spot on... I'm gradually learning restraint! The last couple of brews have have only a dash of crystal.
> 
> I'm drinking the very last one at the moment, and loving it.
> 
> 1411883026582.jpg


As per your photo, this was a very pretty beer. Quite sessionable too...shame I only had one


----------



## DU99 (28/9/14)

Recipe


----------



## mofox1 (28/9/14)

Certainly.

50L batch, split between two fermenters. One dosed with clarity ferm, the other not. You got the not.

Batch: 50L
OG: 1.050 (actual)
FG: 1.016 (actual)
ABV: 5.0% (bottled)
SRM: 13
IBU: 45
Yeast: WPL008 - East Coast Ale.

3.0kg Briess Bavarian Wheat LME
3.0kg Briess Pilsen LME
1.5kg Briess Golden Light LME
425g Caramunich III
325g Caramalt
300g Crystal 30
100g Roasted Barley (Simpsons)

15g Citra (14% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
25g Cascade (US) (6.9% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
20g Citra (14% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil)
20g Cascade (US) (6.9% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil)
15g Citra (14% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
15g Cascade (US) (6.9% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
5g Citra (14% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
5g Cascade (US) (6.9% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
30g Citra (14% Alpha) @ 10 Days (Dry Hop)

Grains were steeped @ 70 deg for 30 min.
Hops boiled in 6(?)L sweet wort from grains and 1.5kg extract.


----------



## technobabble66 (3/10/14)

Finally getting around to posting some of the reviews i've done:

*#1 - Yob’s APA*

*Appearance*
Tight fluffy white head.
Deep golden
Fine lacing

*Aroma*
Nice light, full tropical fruit aroma. Maybe a slight resin element.

*Flavour*
Dry, full flavour. Heavily carbonated.
Decent hoppy flavour - tropical elements again, with possibly a slight hint of piney resin.
Golden grainy malt flavour. Interesting hint of sweetness from the malts or hops, maybe, but still has that crisp dryness
No yeast elements, but that could be me.
Strong bitterness, but nice and smooth. Somewhat lingering bitterness.

*Mouthfeel*
Light & dry, but a full, thorough flavour throughout the experience

*Overall*
Great beer. Bang-on for an APA i would’ve thought. Light but full, crisp malt flavour (bit of munich poking through there?), with a great tropical fruit aroma. A whisker high on the bitterness for my preferences (expected!). Highly sessionable. Would love to see the recipe as a guide to APAs.


----------



## Grainer (14/10/14)

PHEW.. Just got through 24 bottles of my brew club swap..now for the rest of the AHB ones...


----------



## Grainer (14/10/14)

Hopefully the right beer...

13. Damn - English IPA 

Gorgeous golden beer with great head retention ..just right..
Light for an IPA, was expecting a little more substance. although very sessionable beer with medium bitterness and good carbonation and slight citrus notes.

Overall good but a little underdone for an IPA I think..


----------



## AJ80 (25/10/14)

Alrighty, time for some belated tasting notes plus one I'm savouring right now:

3. Mardoo (3b) - golden ale:

Wow - really nice and fruity hop aroma and flavour. Slight haze (meh), but refreshing and dangerously drinkable at 6.5ish percent. Very clean ferment and a well balanced beer. Recipe?

4. Technobabble66 - Old Ale:

Unfortunately this was overcarbed, but once it had died down was really nice. To my tastes was more 'stouty' than 'old ale ish', but a nice bitterness and quite enjoyable. Lovely crimson highlights when held to the light.

8. Relaxed brewer - ESB:

Really nice and fruity with plenty of malt backbone. A bit hazy (again, not really fussed by this), but very tasty.

14. DJ_L3ThAL - Chestnut Pilsner:

Delightful fruity new world lager. Really enjoyed this mate. Didn't pick up much chestnut to my tastebuds, but nonetheless this was a really nice beer (I do have a soft spot for these fruity lagers - will have one at the case swap I'm keen for feedback on!).

18. JB - Imperial ESB:

Wow - what a smoooooooooth beer. Tight creamy head which lasted and lasted. Dark and malty, this was a really enjoyable beer (what was the ABV on this??). Perfect balance between bitterness and malt sweetness.

20. Whiteferret - Irish Red Ale:

Another malty beast. Perfect carbonation and great malt flavour - this was really enjoyable.

23. Black n Tan- "The Witches Cauldron" American Imperial Red Ale (partial stein beer):

For me, this was the beer of the swap. Malty and bitter with hints of dark chocolate on the nose. A beer of beauty and I thoroughly enjoyed every last drop. 

And right now:

22. Breakbeer - *Chai spiced Milk Stout:*

Very impressive mate. Tastes like a chai latte crossed with a stout, but done in perfect balance. The spices work really well with the stout. Could I drink a full batch of this? Probably not. Am I enjoying this as a left-field case swap beer? Hell yes. Well brewed. 



And that's me done. Took a few months to get through them all, but I have to say gents...every single one of these was enjoyable (not a single glass was tipped down the sink) and I'm very much looking forward to the next swap. 

Cheers,
AJ


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (26/10/14)

Cheers AJ! Agree nut flavour is not apparent at all, was being cautious due to unknown sugars provided by the chestnut meal, would there be any from chestnuts unroasted??
Will brew again next weekend and up from 5% to 20% to see the impact, just had the bridge rd version at the brewery yesterday and you can definitely detect nuts in theirs.


----------



## Mardoo (26/10/14)

Well now I'm all blushing AJ80. 

Glad to oblige. My computer died and I haven’t yet gotten a new one to mount my backup so I’m working off notes. This’ll be close but some of the specs might be slightly different, but not by much.

I’d back off the dry hopping if I were to make this again. and I would also just use US and NZ Cascade. The NZ gave a floral aspect. I’d also probably cut the dry hopping by at least a third to a half, as the beer had to condition for about 3 months before it lost that chemical astringency from the dry hops. I did hop a bit to excess expecting some aging. I diluted a bit but merely because of system size. As it was a rather minor dilution I don’t think it would affect flavour at all to do full volume.

OG 1.065
FG 1.012
IBU’s 50
90 minute boil

Water specs after mineral additions:
Ca = 80 ppm
Mg = 15 ppm
Na = 20 ppm
SO4 = 140 ppm
C l = 100 ppm
HCO3 = 0.0 ppm

3.25k Maris Otter
3.25k Wey Boh Pils
0.5 k Simpson’s Crystal 40

Mash pH adjusted with acidulated malt
Mashed at 66 for 75 minutes, 72 for 15 minutes, 78 for 10 minutes.

Roughly 2/5 of IBU’s as FWH
Roughly 3/5 of IBU’s as late addition

10 gr. Each NZ, US and Oz Cascade as FWH

10 gr. Each NZ, US and Oz Cascade at 20 minutes

10 gr. Each NZ, US and Oz Cascade at 15 minutes

10 gr. Each NZ, US and Oz Cascade at 10 minutes

Brewbrite and nutrient at 10 minutes

10 gr. Each NZ, US and Oz Cascade at 5 minutes

30 gr. Each NZ, US and Oz Cascade for a 15 minute steep

Added 4.75l frozen boiled water at end of steep and chilled by IC

Wyeast 1056

350 gr. Golden Syrup (boiled) added about 10 points before finish.

PItched at 16 degrees, free rise to 18 and hold. Raise to 20 degrees, hold three days at 20 for cleanup. Slow drop from 20 to 4 degrees (1.5 degrees/day IIRC), dry hops pitched at 10 degrees and then left for 4 days once temp reached 4 degrees.

35 gr. Each NZ, US and Oz Cascade cold dry hopped for 4 days

Racked and bulk primed with Golden Syrup (boiled). I didn't use any clarifiers other than Brewbrite as I didn’t want to chance any hop flavour or aroma being stripped.

I really like this malt bill and am working with it further, FWIW.


----------



## Yob (28/10/14)

technobabble66 said:


> Finally getting around to posting some of the reviews i've done:
> 
> *#1 - Yob’s APA*
> Would love to see the recipe as a guide to APAs.


Not sure about total recipe mate but that dry but good body is from the step mashing, I'm ashamed of the carb level of it, i aim for the low endear about 2.2 volumes (120g dex) and I really don't know what happened there, maybe I was out with the temp I plugged in or spmething..

Anyway, mash for that was..

[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]

I find it gives a good balance..

I think the carb really let that beer down though and I really should have been flamed for it


----------



## Yob (28/10/14)

I got into the second crate yesterday (sorry not been drinking much of late)

Felt I should get back into swaps and chucked ro55o's in the fridge. 

Mine wasn't too bad, I opened and poured right away to give some bottle room, left it for 20 mins and wasn't a bad beer at all. Lovely colour, nice firm bitterness and nice aroma.. I hope we see this one again


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (30/10/14)

Technobabble66 Old Ale (Theakson Peculier)... well mate, I think the best way to revirw this is to copy and paste the commercial versions tasting notes:

Official Tasting Notes

Short description: One of the world’s great beers – smooth, strong and mellow.
Full tasting notes: The beer that made Masham famous – rich, dark and smooth tasting, with a character all of its own. Brewed using the traditional Fuggle hop, Old Peculier is our best known beer and has a large and enthusiastic following all over Britain and around the world.
Unofficial Tasting Notes

Distinctive banana and blackcherry aroma leading to a magnificent Christmas pudding kaleidoscope of flavour. Rich, smooth and sweet.
Colour: Dark, Rich Ruby Red

My only gripes are it is over carbed but as AJ mentioned let it sit and it settles out fine, doesnt hold the carbonation bite thankfully! Also its a bit darker than the original photos. I havent had the original but reading while im sipping and she is spot on. Cant pickup banana in the aroma but meh, this is a delightfully brewed beer!


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (8/12/14)

AJ80 said:


> 22. Breakbeer - *Chai spiced Milk Stout:*
> 
> Very impressive mate. Tastes like a chai latte crossed with a stout, but done in perfect balance. The spices work really well with the stout. Could I drink a full batch of this? Probably not. Am I enjoying this as a left-field case swap beer? Hell yes. Well brewed.


Last but not least, great timing actually given it's the festive/Xmas season! The spices are perfect on this reasonably chilly night too, I knew I was saving it for a night. Only gripe would be no carbonation at all, might pour my second glass a bit rougher to rouse some head but I can't see anything coming out of solution.

Well done getting the balance to a point where this goes down well, I feel a tiny bit more with any of the spices would have thrown this off into the wrong territory!

aaaaaand I'm done, thanks guys, now onto the next lot of case swap beers!


----------



## MartinOC (8/12/14)

Curious, since we're still on the subject...:

DJ lethal's Chestnut Pilsner:

This is the LAST one of my swap beers to be tasted (tonight- stuff got lost in the move to Kinglake!) from the last swap & now beginning to regret not being able to participate in the current one.....

A little hazy in the glass, but no concerns about carbonation (as previously mentioned). Lovely lacing that goes all the way to the bottom of the glass.

'Can't for the life of me detect chestnuts in this AT ALL, but for a 4% Pils that's over 4 months old, it's a lovely, summer-quaffer that I'd quite happily drink lots-of.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (8/12/14)

The chestnuts are unroasted, and apparently more for yeast health than flavour, but I agree I went too light on them that batch. Have since done a batch with 20% chestnuts in the grist (as opposed to 5% in the one you just tasted), which has gotten me much closer to the original Bridge Rd. version I was attempting to clone. Future plans are to try roasted to see what that brings!

Have got a thread here which I'll be updating with my journey on cloning the bridge rd chestnut pilsner here http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/76390-bridge-rd-chestnut-pilsner-clone/

Glad you enjoyed, thanks mate


----------



## Mardoo (9/12/14)

I kind of crapped out on giving feedback, but I'll add my two on the chestnut pilsner.

Really well done DJ_L3ThAL. I could taste the chestnut, but as a background, and I really liked having that background. It presented as sort of a richness, which is not something we usually associate with a pilsner (that's the royal we by the way  ). Most of us wouldn't have tasted raw chestnut, but it's a very subtle flavor. I'd love to have a try of your new version, not that this will happen. If you toasted the chestnuts they would be a completely different beer. I have an Autumn Chestnut Amber on the cards for when chestnuts come back into season.

The hops really popped on this one. Did you go with popping hops on the new version? I loved the beer and would happily drink too much of it. It was cloudy, and the Bridge Road version is quite cloudy. It was a pretty out there beer to have a go at and you did a great job and your trials have borne fruit. Very well done mate.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (21/1/15)

Sorry mate should have replied to this way back! Yep sticking with Galaxy for the moment until I find the right amount of chestnut meal. The last version I did wih about 30% more chestnuts and less hops, I preferred it although I used Nottingham at 15C instead of true lager yeast to see how close I could get it, wasn't very the nottingham didn't finish as clean as I was expecting from peoples reviews. I have the second cube of that same batch to ferment soon, will go back to the original W34/70 as I actually found that slightly crisper than the WL Pilsner yeast (800 I think?).


----------

